# [Planescape/Gestalt] Coils within Coils



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 1, 2006)

Our Current Cutters:

*ByteRynn* - *Halidon, the Blade*, Male Human Fighter 5 & Rogue 3/Monk 2, Cipher

*Ferrix *- *Magnus of Sigil*, Male Human Fighter 5 & Binder 5, Unaffiliated

*Dog Moon* - *Saelya* - Female Hafling Rogue 5 & Shadowmancer 5, Indep

*Nonamazing* - *"Master" Ronthias* - Male Zenythrii Cloistered Cleric 5 & Monk 5, Cipher

*Kafkonia* - *Aki the Unchained* - Male Neraphim Rogue 5 & Scout 5, Indep

*Shayuri* - *Mei-Ying* - Female Human Favored Soul 5 Sorceror 5

*Bloods in Waiting*:

Rayex - Crozixia - Female Trumpet Arcon & Fighter

Aereas - Drognan - Male Githzerai Monk 5 & Soul Knife 5

Amazing Triangle - Estrella Mong - Female Wu Jen 5 & Sorceror 5 

[sblock]
Your first sensation on waking is olfactory, acid smoky and grapefruit sweet like a fine cognac.  Then the less subtle, slow working scent penetrates you, a chocking rot that crawls into your lungs, white fetid rats receding from a sinking ship.  You try to lift your arms to block the stench but your arms are tied tight behind your back, you try to stand but realize your feet are bound to someone elses, sitting on your rear end in a heap of rot.  Wincing against the putrid air you open your eyes into the face of a leering gith creature, who sucker punches you on the ear.  You return quickly to injury inducded sleep.

. . .

Hours pass and you once more become dimly aware of your surruondings.  The last thing you remember is falling asleep in that sleepy hinterlands town after a feast in your honor.  You find yourself in a dimly lit room with the rest of your companions, and nothingn not even yourself, seems familiar.   You have tatoos and peircings with no idea how they got there, some of you find your faction symbols missing, new gray hairs and wrinkles cover places were only yesterday strong and youthful.  A full assessment of yourself leaves you with only two possible explanations.  Either you've been drug here in the night and magically aged, or you've been struck by amnesia.  Perhaps your companions have some answers...?[/sblock]

I'm looking for 4-6 players for two Post Faction War Planescape games, the first is PS light and could be called more of a test game,  The second is a large scale game of cat'n'mouse, combat, and horror.  Players for the second game will be selected from those who play the first, though exceptions are possible.

Players must be able to post once a day, any long absensce must be alerted ahead of time.   After three days without a post and with no notice, your character will be NPC'd until such time as it meets a gruesome end, & I'll start looking for a new player to fill your slot.  

Game #1, Beast of Burden

The first game is a module straight out of Dungeon Magazine, you'll be tracking a collossal beast through the Tir Na Og forest and then brining down it and it's inhabitants before it can destroy more of the Celts domain. 

Game #2, The Abyssal Campaign

Will begin two years after Beast of Burden, the catch is that you wind up in the scene above and no memory the two years following your escapeds in Tir Na Og.  

[sblock]
*Character Creation Rules*
-Starting Level will be  5th level Gestalt (Unearthed Arcana) special rules will be available for those using LA and/or Savage Species characters, you have 13,000 gp to spend on equipment.  Ghestalt is ability point expensive, so you'll start with a 40 Point buy, as usual no stat may be over 18 before level and racial ability bonuses)  
-HP rules: First level is maximum, and for later levels you may roll your HP on Invisible Castle http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py place the game title (Coils within Coils) on the note section. Use either the roll or 1/2 your class's HD.
-Evil and Chaotic Neutral characters are less likely to be included, but not ruled out entirely.  If I think you can play it intelligently and without disrupting the group there's a chance I'll allow the character.
-No leadership, no cohort or follower granted abilities.  

Sources Allowed:
[sblock]-Anything from SRD
-Unearthed Arcana (exception of flaws and traits system)
-Tome of Magic
-Races of Destiny
-Eberron CS, Sharn: City of Towers, Magic of Eberron, Explorers Handbook* 
-Dragonlance CS*
-Manual of the Planes
-Planar Handbook
-Planescape 3rd Edition http://www.planewalker.com/downloads/products/released.php
-Arms & Equipment Guide
-Complete Warrior, Arcane, and Divine
-Green Ronin's Avatar Handbook (updated to 3.5)

Allowed under scrutiny
-Books of Exalted Deeds & Vile Darkness
-Oriental Adventures (modified to 3.5)
-Dragon Issue #'s: 284, 287-289, 305, 306, 309-318, 323, 339
-Fantasy Flights Sorcery & Steam
-Fantasy Flights Cityworks
-Complete Adventurer (material used must be E-mailed to me)
-Savage Species (material used must be E-mailed to me)
-Players handbook 2 (material used must be E-mailed to me)

Books not allowed
-Magic of Incarnum (I don't own the book)
-Most of the double caster Prs Classes (such as Mystic Theurge)

*Campaign specific material will be changed to be more in line with Planescape
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

*House Rules*
-Rangers have d10 HD and fighters get d12's.  Fighters get 4+int skill points/level and get to select 3 free class skills (excepting use magic device)
-Actions Points will be used http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/adventuring/actionPoints.htm
and awarded for good roleplaying
-Incanataions http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/magic/incantations.htm can be used by NPC's and/or PC's.  Feel free to develop your own and post the mathmatics along with your character for my approval.
-Level Adjustments and Racial Hit Dice will be handled uniquely.  Although these may be doubled with a class level as a normal ghestalt level, doing so detracts points from your initial point buy by a ratio of 4 points for every 1 LA.  Playing an Aasimar (LA 1) would give you a starting Point buy of 36 rather then 40, while a half-celestial would bring you down to a point total of 24.  LA buyback will not be offered.
-Free Faction feat: To further stimulate faction roleplay I'm giving everyone a free 2nd level feat.  The catch is it doesn't count towards feat prequisites unless it's a faction feat.  So if you're in the Transcendant Order and take Cipher trance as your 2nd level feat, you can later use this feat to apply for improved cipher trance or other feats.  However taking power attack as your free 2nd level feat, while possible, would not fufill the requirements for getting great cleave.  These same rules applly to faction prestige classes (from dragon magazine and the Planar HandbooK) and normal prestige classes as well.  Please list your free 2nd level feat seperate from your primary feats on your character sheet.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 1, 2006)

I definitely want in!
I'll write up a concept and post tonight.
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2006)

Yay! Planescape!

It's been a long time since I've seen a planescape game here and the last one I was in died sadly enough.

While I have the Tome of Magic I haven't spent a great deal of time perusing it so far.  From my first perusal Binder's seem the most interesting with Shadowcasters a close second, however the Truename system seems to have too many bugs to be workable.

I'll get back to you with a concept


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 1, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> I definitely want in!
> I'll write up a concept and post tonight.
> Thanks and cheers,
> 
> SG




cool, lookin forward to it.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> It's been a long time since I've seen a planescape game here and the last one I was in died sadly enough.
> 
> While I have the Tome of Magic I haven't spent a great deal of time perusing it so far. From my first perusal Binder's seem the most interesting with Shadowcasters a close second, however the Truename system seems to have too many bugs to be workable.
> 
> I'll get back to you with a concept




I know what you mean, the multiverse is getting increasingly harder to see in online play.

I know what you mean about Tome of Magic, all of the classes contained have initial problems.  Such as the Binder needing faster access to binding multiple vestiges, the Shadowcasters general lack of power, and the Truenamers ridiculous scale of utterances.  These issues will be adressed if you or anyone else decides to run one.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 1, 2006)

Oooh, Gestalt Planescape.  I'm sure you'll have plenty of people trying to get into this game.  Like me!

First initial thought is Shadowcaster/Rogue with the Rogue going into Fatemaker.  Thinking maybe I'll go ranged, but I might just do melee [not entirely sure yet, might do a little bit of both].  I should have my character by tomorrow, but I'll be leaving soon, so I can't do it now.

You said the first game is going to be PS light, right?  Are our characters still going to know about Sigil and the different factions which exist there?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2006)

Miau! Must...not...people will think I'm...some kind of junkie...nnngh! Planescape's pull...too STRONG! Must...JOIN!

Strongly worded concept to follow. Thanks!


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 1, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oooh, Gestalt Planescape.  I'm sure you'll have plenty of people trying to get into this game.  Like me!
> 
> First initial thought is Shadowcaster/Rogue with the Rogue going into Fatemaker.  Thinking maybe I'll go ranged, but I might just do melee [not entirely sure yet, might do a little bit of both].  I should have my character by tomorrow, but I'll be leaving soon, so I can't do it now.
> 
> You said the first game is going to be PS light, right?  Are our characters still going to know about Sigil and the different factions which exist there?





Exactly, I'm hoping that with the quanity of intrest I get I can work in some of the best quality posters.

What's the Fatemaker from?

Your characters shouldn't be clueless.  The first game will be PS light as far as tone and feel is used.  You'll be out in the backwoods of the planes, so it'll be cant light and faction light etc, but your characters should have a decent understanding of the planes and how the cosmos works.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2006)

Alright, I don't know Faction or race yet, but Fighter/Binder is my plan.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 1, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> What's the Fatemaker from?




Fatemaker is The Fated faction's PrC.  It's in the Planar Handbook.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm in like Flynn.

My first choice is (of course) a Neraphim Rogue/Scout gestalt. I will e-mail you the Scout information when I have the chance.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 1, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Fatemaker is The Fated faction's PrC.  It's in the Planar Handbook.




Ah, that's right.  Go for it.

--

Every one remember that character concept, and how linked your character is to the rest of the party, will be the strongest determining factor of whether or not you're included.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 2, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> Every one remember that character concept, and how linked your character is to the rest of the party, will be the strongest determining factor of whether or not you're included.




With that in mind, here is a fluff piece about...
*Aki the Unchained*
_a Houseless Neraphim_​
The tumult of Limbo roiled around him, a neverending storm of chaos that would only grow worse as he moved from his clan's home.

His _former_ clan, he reminded himself. His former life.

No matter. It wasn't the life for him -- a life of naught but subsistence, of the unending monotony of struggling to survive in this anarchic wasteland. He knew there was more to be had, and more worlds to explore. He had seen glimpses of them in his brief travels away from the clan. The travels that had cost him his home.

He shrugged his pack onto his knobby red shoulders and headed into the madness.

----

Aki the Unchained never quite fit in with the other Neraphim. While his fellows would try to suppress their chaotic nature to survive in Limbo, Aki was more of a loner and a free-thinker. He made excellent contributions to his clan as a hunter, but he had an unorthodox style that made the other hunters uncomfortable.

 (Rogue/Scout vs. Ranger, the Neraphim's favoured class.)

Eventually the personality clash grew too much, and he was exiled from his clan. Normally a devastating turn of events, Aki took it in stride -- he had met a few extraplanar travellers in his time, and the thought of travelling from his home plane fascinated him.

Since then, he has been travelling and adventuring, and he's recently fallen in with a band that seems much more suited to his temperament than his extended family ever was.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 2, 2006)

I will definitely posting a concept for this game, two possible concepts I'm working with is a Necropolitian Dread Necromancer / Archivist, or an Aasimar Warlock / ?

What are your thoughts on allowing Necropolitians (Undead from Libris Mortis) into your game, if it's a definite no no, then I'll go with the Aasimar Warlock concept.

Thanks


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 2, 2006)

The bit of background looks good so far Kaf.



			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I will definitely posting a concept for this game, two possible concepts I'm working with is a Necropolitian Dread Necromancer / Archivist, or an Aasimar Warlock / ?
> 
> What are your thoughts on allowing Necropolitians (Undead from Libris Mortis) into your game, if it's a definite no no, then I'll go with the Aasimar Warlock concept.
> 
> Thanks




I would need more information about the race before I allowed it, as I don't ahve Libris Mortis.  Mechanics and fluff both.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 2, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> The bit of background looks good so far Kaf.




Thanks. Let me know if you're looking for anything in particular to be added on.

I've wanted to play Aki since I got my Planar Handbook.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 2, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> I would need more information about the race before I allowed it, as I don't ahve Libris Mortis.  Mechanics and fluff both.



Okay Necropolitan is an undead template that can be applied to any humanoid or monstrus humanoid.

Type: Changes to Undead
Hit Dice: Change to d12's
Special Qualities:
Resist Control: +2 Profane bonus vs attempts to control Necropolitian.
Turn Resistance: +2 to resist Turn Undead checks.
Unnatural Resilence: Recover hit points like a living creature, heal skill has no affect, negative energy heals wounds.

Abilities: Same as base creature, but no Con score.
Level Adjustment: +0, Becoming a Necropolitan involves losing a level so the advantages of the undead are cancelled out.

As this is a Gestalt game, perhaps a +1 LA would balance the template out, as losing a level on both side of the Gestalt classes would be quite tough.

~~~~

Basically the above character would be part of the Athar faction, with the following advancement.

1 Dread Necromancer / Rogue
2 Dread Necromancer / Rogue
3 Dread Necromancer / Monk
4 Dread Necromancer / Monk (Necropolitan +1 LA)?
5 Dread Necromancer / Rogue

6 Dread Necromancer / Ur-Priest
7 Dread Necromancer / Ur-Priest
8 Dread Necromancer / Ur-Priest
9 Dread Necromancer / Ur-Priest
10  Dread Necromancer / Ur-Priest

Firstly since he believes that the Gods are liars and are mearly powerful mortals, he underwent the Crucimigration ceremony which turned him into a Necropolitan, in the hopes that he will never die, and thus never be judged adversely by the Gods for his beliefs (I'll assume he is from the Forgotten Realms setting and thus doesn't want to spend eternity in the wailing wall).  Secondly he's heading toward the Ur-Priest PRC, as he likes the irony of being able to steal a small portion of the divine power from the Gods to enable him to cast Clerical spells, after all the Gods are nothing better than liars and thieves themselves who use the power to control the followers and steal their devotion to enable them to survive.

I picture him as being part of a small fringe movement within the Athas Faction, who choose to embrace undeath and delight in thwarting the efforts of the Divine whenever possible.  Also I picture him as being absolutely terrified of dying, willing to do anything to avoid being destroyed.  

He would be Lawful Evil so he'll always keep his word and try to adhere to a contract etc, and I'd be basing his actions on the 'End Justifies the Means' type of evil, so he actually believes that what he is trying to do is for the overall benefit of everyone in the multiverse, after all you can't make a cake without breaking a few eggs, thus he'd happily destroy all the worshippers of a particular deity, just to prove that everyone is being mislead by the Gods.  So despite he alignment he'd actually go out of his way to help others, especially if that will help them see the truth about the Gods.

On adventures he would be useful due to his ability to control undead they encounter, as well as being able to use his undead minions to act as meat shields for the group, also he could act as a secondary scout as he will focus his monk and rogue skills of subterfuge and sneaking.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 2, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> As this is a Gestalt game, perhaps a +1 LA would balance the template out, as losing a level on both side of the Gestalt classes would be quite tough.
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> ...




Given that you don't actually gain a LA when you become a Necropolitan, I'm willing to just go with the reducded PB, though your lack of having a constitution to spend points in reduces your total point buy to 34.  The level loss and LA aren't needed.

I'm also going to need an e-mail or PM of the Dread Necromancers spell list and abilities, since I don't own Heroes of Horror either.

I like the idea of an Ur-priest Athar, and yours seems workable within the context of the party, espescially given Planescapes large gray area with regards to where alignments stand.  I'll wait to see what everyone else comes up with before giving you a final go though.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 2, 2006)

Since I said I'd be tinkering with the ToM characters, here's the first change/



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> First initial thought is Shadowcaster/Rogue with the Rogue going into Fatemaker.




I'm giving shadowcaster bonus Mysteries based on Intelligence, they have simply too few mysteries per day to be an effective casting class.  That looks to be about the only really neccessary change to the Shadowcaster to make it balanced.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 2, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> Given that you don't actually gain a LA when you become a Necropolitan, I'm willing to just go with the reducded PB, though your lack of having a constitution to spend points in reduces your total point buy to 34.  The level loss and LA aren't needed.
> 
> I'm also going to need an e-mail or PM of the Dread Necromancers spell list and abilities, since I don't own Heroes of Horror either.
> 
> I like the idea of an Ur-priest Athar, and yours seems workable within the context of the party, espescially given Planescapes large gray area with regards to where alignments stand.  I'll wait to see what everyone else comes up with before giving you a final go though.



Thanks for that, since I had already assigned 2 points to his before death con (as I'm not a munckin) all of the above works out fine.

If you let me know you email address I'll send you the required info, I've extracted the info into bitmaps, otherwise I'll finish off my Necropolitan character and submit it shortly.

All I need to do is figure out how I can get 5 ranks in Knowledge (The Planes), which is a cross classed skill, by level 5 to qualify for Ur-Priest by 6th.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd also like to try for a spot in this game--I'm a big fan of Planescape.

The Zenythri seem interesting to me.  I'd like to play a somewhat older male Zenythri monk ("The Master") who at one time operated a small but well-respected martial arts dojo in Sigil.  After being challenged (and defeated) by a mysterious opponent using a bizarre chaotic martial arts style, 'The Master' closed down his dojo and vowed that he would only re-open it once he had found a way for his highly ordered style to overcome the raw unpredictability of chaos.  He now wanders the far planes, searching for those rare few who can actually teach him.

I see 'The Master' as being a wise and insightful mentor-type, his wisdom having allowed him to move away from the smug superior attitudes common to many others of his race.  Still, he wouldn't be exactly friendly--he believes the best way to help others is to challenge them to the limit fo their abilites, and he would be fond of impossible zen-like koans and brutally tough training routines.

I'd like for him to be a member of the Transcendent Order, probably taking the Cipher Trance feat.  His classes would be monk (with the passive way variant) and cleric (with the cloistered cleric variant and maybe the spontaneous divine caster variant as well).  I'll come back with a detailed character sheet later on.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 2, 2006)

Crozixia was from an early age curious about the planes not as pure as Celestia. She was granted leave to explore the planes for some time, untill it was time she came back and did her duty as all Trumpet Archons are bound to do. 

Just ariving in Sigil three days ago she is still not familiar with the immense city and all its wonders. She's heard and read about it, of course, but nothing could prepare her for what was in store...

Crozixias skin is the color of dark emerald, her eyes the color of molten gold. Her wings are still small and frail, barely able to hold her up. 

She is a caring soul, but if pressed she can become fierce and dangerous, wielding her greatsword with considerable skill.


Crozixia, A female trumpet Archon/fighter. Using the progression from Savage Species. She'll be a frontline fighter and a utility spellcaster, from her spellcasting abilities as an Archon. Her spell selection will mostly be about enhancing her own and her parties abilities.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 2, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> cool, lookin forward to it.




OK, here you go, as promised. I actually have a couple of concepts I'm tossing around, and would like to get some direction on which one you prefer:

1) *Gordah the hunter*: LN Bladeling Ranger//Psion (or psychic warrior). A bounty hunter/sword for hire/hunter for challenge. He would have left the Lower Plane of Acheron to adventure, and find suitable game to challenge his skills. Think of "The Predator" movie.

2) *Gordah the hunter* v.2: Bladeling psychic warrior//psion. Same backstory as above.

3) *Arras of the leaves*: NG Planar Grey elf (or maybe human) Cleric//Wizard (conjurrer). An arcanist from Arvanor, his goal is to create a catalog of the plane's creatures. Think of a Professor that you don't want to get on the bad side of.

4) *Tobias the white*: Planar human Paladin//Monk with the vow of poverty feat. General good doer and mystic. Seeks enlightenment.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2006)

My brain is thinking a Rogue/Shadowcaster...hmm...

Maybe even a tiefling, if my brain can tolerate the LA.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 2, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> My brain is thinking a Rogue/Shadowcaster...hmm...
> 
> Maybe even a tiefling, if my brain can tolerate the LA.




Ooooo, looks like we're totally going to have to duel for the position of the Rogue/Shadowcaster.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2006)

Oof...my bad. I shall reconsider!

Sorry. My bad for skimming the other posts.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 2, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, since I had already assigned 2 points to his before death con (as I'm not a munckin) all of the above works out fine.
> 
> If you let me know you email address I'll send you the required info, I've extracted the info into bitmaps, otherwise I'll finish off my Necropolitan character and submit it shortly.
> 
> All I need to do is figure out how I can get 5 ranks in Knowledge (The Planes), which is a cross classed skill, by level 5 to qualify for Ur-Priest by 6th.




Glad to hear it.

you can send me an email through en-world (by clicking on my portrait) or can send it directly to eschatonrebirth@yahoo.com

Education is a feat from the FRCS which grants you all knowledge skills as class skills, I'm going to limit you to only two bonus knowledge skills, but that should be enough to get you through.  The feat must also be taken at 1st level.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 2, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I'd also like to try for a spot in this game--I'm a big fan of Planescape.
> 
> The Zenythri seem interesting to me.  I'd like to play a somewhat older male Zenythri monk ("The Master") who at one time operated a small but well-respected martial arts dojo in Sigil.  After being challenged (and defeated) by a mysterious opponent using a bizarre chaotic martial arts style, 'The Master' closed down his dojo and vowed that he would only re-open it once he had found a way for his highly ordered style to overcome the raw unpredictability of chaos.  He now wanders the far planes, searching for those rare few who can actually teach him.
> 
> ...




Sounds like an intresting character concept, a cleric would definately be a welcome addition to the group.  

--

I have work and then a wedding to get to tonight, so I'll have to wait to get to everyone's posts until then.  Chau ladies 'n gents.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll try to e-mail you the material I'm using (mostly from Complete Adventurer -- the Scout Class and Tactile Trapsmith feat -- but also using the Rogue variant from PHBII) tonight. Failing that, it'll be tomorrow morning.

I can't really do it from here at work.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 2, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> My brain is thinking a Rogue/Shadowcaster...hmm...
> 
> Maybe even a tiefling, if my brain can tolerate the LA.




The LA rules in this game are moot, they translate into 4 points less on your begining point buy, but your character level remains the same.

Though like Dog Moon said, you'd have a better chance if you went with a less popular character choice.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 2, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OK, here you go, as promised. I actually have a couple of concepts I'm tossing around, and would like to get some direction on which one you prefer:
> 
> 1) *Gordah the hunter*: LN Bladeling Ranger//Psion (or psychic warrior). A bounty hunter/sword for hire/hunter for challenge. He would have left the Lower Plane of Acheron to adventure, and find suitable game to challenge his skills. Think of "The Predator" movie.
> 
> ...




Gordah the Hunter would fit in well with the rest of the party, you might want to stick with the full BAB version as we're looking to be abit secondary fighter heavy so far.  Arras looks as if he'll be able to fill the needed party slot of wizard, if you chose to go with him.  

I'm ruling out Vow of Poverty however, too many avenues for abuse when combined with the Gestalt system.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 2, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Crozixia was from an early age curious about the planes not as pure as Celestia. She was granted leave to explore the planes for some time, untill it was time she came back and did her duty as all Trumpet Archons are bound to do.
> 
> Just ariving in Sigil three days ago she is still not familiar with the immense city and all its wonders. She's heard and read about it, of course, but nothing could prepare her for what was in store...
> 
> ...




I'm undecided on whether or not to allow the large LA creatures within the Gestalt system, if you want to send me the bare bones statistics I'd like to playtest your character abit to see where it lies as far as balance issue goes.  My email can be reached through Enworld or by the link on the post above.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 2, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> I'm undecided on whether or not to allow the large LA creatures within the Gestalt system, if you want to send me the bare bones statistics I'd like to playtest your character abit to see where it lies as far as balance issue goes.  My email can be reached through Enworld or by the link on the post above.





Well, using the progression as in Savage Species, I'll get the abilities for a "normal" creature spread over 20 levels total. It's supposed to be balanced compared to a regular class, on a level-to-level basis.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 2, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Well, using the progression as in Savage Species, I'll get the abilities for a "normal" creature spread over 20 levels total. It's supposed to be balanced compared to a regular class, on a level-to-level basis.




Yes, I realize.  But part of that balance is maintained through the fact that during some levels a SS character gets no HD at all, but this is offset by the Gestalt rules, so special care must be taken to make sure that class is within the range of the rest of the party.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 2, 2006)

I sent you an e-mail about my character concept, though, looking back at the boards, I am afraid that my concept, while it will get along famously with many of the other characters, would also fill the very same "Look, I am a cool and interesting secondary fighter with a load of skills!"

I may change my mind...


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, if Shoel turns down what I send him for Aki, I do have a back-up Paladin of Freedom/Battle Sorceror who would fill in as a front-line fighter fairly well.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 2, 2006)

*Ronthias, 'The Master'*

"_You are challenging me?  Ah, you are ignorant, lost, and confused.  Please allow my sacred fists to grant you enlightenment!_"​
*Name*: Ronthias, usually referred to as 'The Master' or 'Master Ronthias'
*Race*: Zenythri
*Class*: Monk of the passive way 5 // cloistered Cleric 5
*Faction*: The Transcendent Order
*Alignment*: Lawful Good (believes that order and good are inextricably linked)
*Age*: unknown

*SMACK* "_Rule number thirty-seven!  Never assume an unarmed opponent is also a defenseless one!_"​
*Appearance*: Ronthias is an elderly-looking Zenythri with light purple skin that has taken on a slightly metallic sheen.  His eyes look like pupilless orbs of silver, while his long moustache and beard seem to be weaved from threads of pure mithril.  He walks hunched over, leaning on a staff, though his appearance of decrepitude is deceptive--he is quite hale and hearty.  Although his beard and moustache are of the finest quality, Ronthias is otherwise completely bald.

"_Do you understand why I defeated you?  It is because you fight without discipline, flailing about like a demented monkey..._"​
*History*: For many, many years, those few who wished to achieve mastery of the passive way would seek out Master Ronthias at his Seventh Circle dojo, hidden somewhere in the vast metropolis of Sigil.  And if they found him, he might just judge them worthy enough to become his students.  Many were turned away.  Ronthias was very highly selective, and his bias against chaos often influenced his decisions about which students to accept and which to reject.  He refused, for the most part, to tutor members of the 'chaotic' races: tieflings, chanods, bariurs, and most primes.

During the time that the dojo was still young, Ronthias rudely rejected a girl named Indole, a skilled but severely undisciplined chanod.  She vowed her revenge.  Indole fled to mad Limbo, where she spent thirteen times thirteen years training in the midst of pure chaos.  When she returned, she had mastered the unique martial art of 'Limbo Style', which she used to utterly defeat and humilate Ronthias in front of his students.  Disgraced, The Master had no choice but to close down his dojo.

Ronthias realizes now that his outlook was too limited, and that he had failed to truly master his style.  He wanders the far planes humbly seeking to regain the wisdom he foolishly thought he had.  Recently, he has heard legends of Xitomat, the Washed Monk, an incredible master who supposedly created all the martial arts styles known to mortals.

"_Chaos?  Perhaps it is nothing more than a lie.  Some would say that order is only a small facet of all-encompassing chaos.  I say, what if the reverse is actually the case?_"​
*Personality*:  Ronthias was already wise and insightful.  His defeat taught him humility.  These days, he is not nearly as smugly superior as most Zenythri are.  He is finally beginning to take the teachings of his school to heart, becomeing more of a passive observer.  At times, he believes he can catch a glimpse of an underlying order beneath even the most chaotic-seeming acts and events.  He is willing to tolerate even the most chaotic of individuals, and tries to look upon them in a spirt of understanding.

Ronthias sees himself as a teacher, first and foremost.  He constantly strives to teach all those around him, even his opponents.  He understands that the only way to improve a student is to push them to the limit of their abilities.  Thus, his training and teachings are often brutally harsh, peppered with impossible-to-answer koans and riddles.

"_Which is greater?  The wise, stoic turtle?  Or the patient, tireless hawk?_"​[SBLOCK]
*Attributes* (40 point buy - 4 points for +1 LA = 36 points):
Strength: 12 {+1}  (4 point buy)
Dexterity: 18 {+4} (8 point buy, +1 level, +2 racial)
Constitution: 12 {+1} (4 point buy)
Intelligence: 14 {+2} (6 point buy)
Wisdom: 18 {+4} (10 point buy, +2 racial)
Charisma: 10 {+0} (4 point buy, -2 racial)
--(total points spent: 36)
[/SBLOCK]
"_You want to understand my teachings?  Then fight!_"​[SBLOCK]
*Combat*:
Base Attack Bonus: +3 / Grapple: +4 (Str +1)
--Flurry of blows: +5/+5 (+3 base, +2 class)
Armor Class: 21 (+4 Dex, +4 Wis, +1 Class, +2 natural)
--touch 19 / flat-footed 17
Hit points: 5d8+5
Initiative: +4 (Dex)
Speed: 40 (30 base, +10 class)

Fortitude save: +5 (+4 base, +1 Con)
Reflex Save: +8 (+4 base, +4 Dex)
Will Save: +8 (+4 base, +4 Wis)

Unarmed: +8 melee, 1d8+1 damage, 20/x2 critical
Unarmed flurry: +10/+10, 1d8+1 damage, 20/x2 critical
Kama-de: +4 melee, 1d8+1 damage, 20/x2 critical
Quarterstaff: +4 melee, 1d6+1 damage, 20/x2 critical
Shuriken: +7 ranged, 1 damage, 20/x2 critical
[/SBLOCK]
"_Think you can avoid this?  *Inevitable Strike of Truth!*_"​[SBLOCK]
*Class and Racial abilities*:
Electricity, fire, and sonic resistance 5 (racial)
Spell-like ability: _true strike_, 1/day (racial)
+2 racial bonus on Balance checks and on Survival checks made to intuit direction
Darkvision: 60 feet (racial)
Bonus class skill: Bluff (passive way)
Evasion (Ex): no damage on successful reflex saves
Flurry of Blows (Ex): see above
Unarmed Strike (Ex): 1d8 damage, can be lethal or nonlethal
Still Mind (Ex): +2 on saves versus enchantment
Ki Strike (Su): unarmed attacks are treated as magic weapons
Slow Fall (Ex): falls considered 20 feet less than they actually are
Purity of Body (Ex): immunity to all nonmagical diseases
Lore (Ex): similar to bardic knowledge, check +7
Domains: War (bonus feat: Weapon Focus), Law (+1 to CL when casting [Law] spells)
[/SBLOCK]
"_I have trained many years for this moment, old foe.  My skills are honed, my style is mastered.  Let our battle decide the truth of our beliefs!_"​[SBLOCK]
*Skills and Feats*: (48 skill points; 4 sp per level)
Skill Focus: Bluff (1st level feat; grants +3 to Bluff checks)
Cipher Trance (2rd level feat; enter trance 1/day for 7 rounds, +4 to Dex while in Trance, dazed for one round after Trance ends)
Weapon Finesse (3rd level feat; use Dex instead of Str with light weapons)
Weapon Focus: Unarmed (bonus feat from domain; +1 to unarmed melee attack)
Combat Expertise (bonus feat from passive way; can take up to -3 on attacks to gain up to +3 to armor class)
Improved Trip (bonus feat from passive way; can attempt trips without incurring attacks of opportunity; +4 bonus on trip attempts)

Balance +12 (4 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 racial, +2 synergy)
Bluff +12 (8 ranks, +1 Cha, +3 feat)
Climb +5 (4 ranks, +1 Str)
Concentration +9 (8 ranks, +1 Con)
Diplomacy +5 (+1 Cha, +4 synergy)
Jump +9 (6 ranks, +1 Str, +2 synergy)
Listen +4 (+4 Wis)
Profession: Teacher +8 (4 ranks, +4 Wis)
Sense Motive +10 (6 ranks, +4 Wis)
Spot +4 (+4 Wis)
Tumble +14 (8 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 synergy)
[/SBLOCK]
"_Know this: a true warrior progresses only insofar as he unlocks his inner spirit.  In tune with the universe, the master can perform feats neither weapon nor fist alone can acomplish._"​[SBLOCK]
*Spellcasting*: Ronthias is a spontaneous divine caster
0th level spells per day: 5
0th level spells known: create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, guidance, resistance, virtue
1st level spells per day: 5
1st level spells known: magic weapon, protection from chaos, axiomatic water, cure light wounds, divine favor, shield of faith
2nd level spells per day: 4
2nd level spells known: calm emotions, spiritual weapon, cure moderate wounds, zone of truth
3rd level spells per day: 3
3rd level spells known: magic circle against chaos, magic vestment
[/SBLOCK]
"_Ha!  Material possesions are unimportant.  Still, they can occasionally be useful._"​[SBLOCK]
*Equipment*:
gnarled old quarterstaff (cost -, weight 4)
kama-de (larger than kama, one-handed weapon) (cost 2, weight 2)
ten black shuriken, 'dishonor' (cost 2, weight 1)
ten white shuriken, 'purity' (cost 2, weight 1)
old, yet well-kept robes (cost 5, weight 2)
ring of sustenance, 'oroboros ring' (cost 2500, weight -)
amulet of natural armor +2, 'skin of iron' (cost 8000, weight 1)
wand of cure light wounds, 'second breath' (cost 750, weight 1)
potion of bull's strength (cost 300, weight 1)
--total weight 13, all remaining gold given away
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 2, 2006)

*Magnus* Fighter 5-Binder 5

Magnus is a planar human brought up in Sigil and come to maturity in the middle of the Faction War.  Sure, it's a bit barmy to think about all these sods getting booted from the City of Doors, but the violent air that held sway before the war broke out was definately unnerving.

He had decided against his families strict religious values that the Gods weren't really all they cracked up to be, they were definately not worth his respect and the universe held no meaning of its own.  Sure, the powers existed, but they didn't have a right to demand the worship of others, they should get on fine by themselves and let others be.

Magnus set out to forge his own life, his own individuality apart from the undifferentiated virtuous herd.

Knowing that in the multiverse the powers that be were not the only ones that offered power, and that strength of arms couldn't shield you from the true ravages of the planes, he set out to unlock these mysteries for himself.

What he stumbled upon set even himself to thinking, in his research there were entities beyond life and death, which dwell in no place nor time yet reach out to be bound to souls and grant them power.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 2, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it.
> 
> you can send me an email through en-world (by clicking on my portrait) or can send it directly to eschatonrebirth@yahoo.com
> 
> Education is a feat from the FRCS which grants you all knowledge skills as class skills, I'm going to limit you to only two bonus knowledge skills, but that should be enough to get you through.  The feat must also be taken at 1st level.



Info sent, once I get back to work I'll look at posting my character sheet.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 2, 2006)

Oooh, this looks like fun.  Once I figure out which bases haven't been covered I'll post a concept.

Edit:  Since I haven't seen much in the way of dedicated Tanks, I'm thinking Warforged Ftr/Soul Knife.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 2, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> Yes, I realize.  But part of that balance is maintained through the fact that during some levels a SS character gets no HD at all, but this is offset by the Gestalt rules, so special care must be taken to make sure that class is within the range of the rest of the party.





Ok.

Mail sent to you with everything you should need.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 2, 2006)

I've finished up my character (see posting above).  I'd be happy to hear any feedback anyone might have.  He was a lot of fun to make, and I think he'd be a lot of fun to play.

One note though: the combination of monk and cloistered cleric in a gestalt game might be a bit unbalanced.  After all, the things the cloistered cleric gives up (attack bonus, hit points, and armor proficiency) don't really matter to him since the monk side makes up for those weaknesses.  I think he might also have to give up his turn undead ability as well (alternatively, the turn undead could be changed to something less useful but more in character, such as 'turn chaotic outsiders').


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey! What about psionics?

Could I be a Psion/Psychic Warrior?

I've been dying to try to make a "Jedi" using D&D rules.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 2, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> One note though: the combination of monk and cloistered cleric in a gestalt game might be a bit unbalanced.  After all, the things the cloistered cleric gives up (attack bonus, hit points, and armor proficiency) don't really matter to him since the monk side makes up for those weaknesses.




Yes, I'd toyed with a gestalt Fighter/Cloistered Cleric until I realized just how munchkiny that'd be. I personally would be hesitant to let a CC into a gestalt game, unless it was combined with something like Wizard where the reductions from regular cleric actually mattered.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 3, 2006)

Hmm there seems to be a lot of different concepts and would like to throw in with a suggestion... just have to figure out where....ahh Jack of all Trades. A human Rogue/Artificer with a passion for knowing a little about everything.  Going for the Chameleon PrC.

Maybe a Duskblade (PHB II)/Druid she would be a Ancient woods or Bloodline combatant.  Who's history and connection to the natural order of things forces her towards balance.  Her animal companion would be her woods/family protective spirit.  Sort of like Mulan's Dragon.  Her druid levels would almost be natural (maybe the none wild shape variant) Aspects of nature variant.

Wu Jen/Sorcerer the crazy Mystic who seems to know all and can do all kinds of things to help others.

Tell me which you perfer or think would be neat and I will flesh it out with a full story.


Character sheets with abilities for PHB II base classes Here


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 3, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> I sent you an e-mail about my character concept, though, looking back at the boards, I am afraid that my concept, while it will get along famously with many of the other characters, would also fill the very same "Look, I am a cool and interesting secondary fighter with a load of skills!"
> 
> I may change my mind...




I got the E-mail.  Will respond soon.  As for overlap, it depnds on which skills and ability scores are focused on.  Fighter/Face, Fighter/Trap & Gadget Master, and Fighter/Sneak are all fufilling differint party roles while maintaing a (mostly) varied party.  I'd rather have a little overlap with people playing what they want to play then no overlap and people stuck with characters they don't like.



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Name: Ronthias, usually referred to as 'The Master' or 'Master Ronthias'
> Race: Zenythri
> Class: Monk of the passive way 5 // Cloistered Cleric 5




Love the character Nonamazing.  As for the Cloistered's balance, you loose turning  undead and your skill points per level stay at the monks modest value of 4.  If you absolutely want to keep one of those abilities we can discuss loosing something else.  After I run a math check and the slight retooling of the Cloistered Cleric, you're in.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Magnus Fighter 5-Binder 5




I like the character so far, but I could do with some more specifics.  What ward in Sigil, what's Magnus's families religious background?  How did he stumble onto his Binder abilities?  We know he's a non-conformist, but how about his cares or what gets him motiveated?  Awnser these, and there's a good chance he'll be in.



			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Info sent, once I get back to work I'll look at posting my character sheet




Got the e-mail, looking over it as I type.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Oooh, this looks like fun. Once I figure out which bases haven't been covered I'll post a concept.
> 
> Edit: Since I haven't seen much in the way of dedicated Tanks, I'm thinking Warforged Ftr/Soul Knife.




I haven't seen Ferrix's character yet, but it looks like he'll be making a tank as well.  Remember that no slot's filled until I give the final okay on a character, and that okay has mroe to do with the "fluff" of a characer then his/hers class.  How do you plan to integrate the Warforged backstory into Planescape?



			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> Mail sent to you with everything you should need.




All the neccessary stuff is there, thanks.  As for Savage Species progressions, you can advacne it the same as a normal Gestalt, with the exception that you would still loose a HD/Skill/save/bab advancement (rather then gainging the fighters as in a normal case)  

For example, during level four you would gain the class abilites listed under Trumpet archon, and your other classes class features (in this case a figher bonus feat and 4 effective levels in figher for feats that require fighter levels) but you will not gain bab/saves/skills/ and HD for that level, just as if you were playing a Trumpet Archon in a normal progression game.

--

More replies forthcoming


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 3, 2006)

Okay, Saelya, the Female Halfling:

[SBLOCK=Background]
Saelya was raised in the city of Sigil, the adopted daughter of a mean couple.  Her life in the beginning was pretty miserable.  She was unneeded/unwanted as a small child and her "parents" kept her locked up in a small closet while they worked on running the tavern they owned.  It was in this closet that she learned to embrace the darkness and within it, she learned that darkness wasn't simply the absense of light, but was a substance able to be manipulated.

Only when she was considered old enough to work was she let out of the closet.  Even then, her life was little better than the closet.  She was forced to do whatever was needed for the tavern.  Most often this included wenching, but most often, it consisted of her doing odd chores, delivering to people and dealing with customers.  She learned to talk what she wanted out of people, making her life easier.

Had she been treated better by those who called themselves her parents, her life might not have been too bad, but her parents treated her horribly.  Eventually, she learned to escape their notice.  Using the shadows, she began to hide from them and to lie to them in an attempt to make her life a little more pleasant.  Her quick tongue kept her from many chores and when it was claimed that she hadn't gone through with them, she simply lied and said that the fault was not her own and laid with the other party.  Her 'parents' believed her surprisingly easily.

Her life actually became comfortable, but she was tired of part of her being tied to these people she didn't like and this job she knew so little about because of her constant absenses.  Determined to change what had occurred to her, taking everything she had learned and practiced, she set out on her own, making her own destiny.  She eventually learned of the Fated, a group with similar ideals to her.  She joined this group happily, but was never content.  Saelya is determined to do everything it takes to find whatever it is that will make her life enjoyable.

She has traveled to the Prime Material Plane in an attempt to take a break from all the strangeness in Sigil and in a small town has encountered another group of adventurers, of which she almost forced herself to join because she would not accept 'no' as an answer.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Personality]Saelya is very outgoing and has a quick tongue.  Although she is quite charismatic and believes she can talk herself out of most troubles if given the opportunity, she isn't slow to back down, hide and let things cool down if necessary.  Still, she is kind at heart and doesn't believe in hurting others unless they have done something wrong, though she cannot claim to be a saint.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rayex (Jun 3, 2006)

> All the neccessary stuff is there, thanks.  As for Savage Species progressions, you can advacne it the same as a normal Gestalt, with the exception that you would still loose a HD/Skill/save/bab advancement (rather then gainging the fighters as in a normal case)
> 
> For example, during level four you would gain the class abilites listed under Trumpet archon, and your other classes class features (in this case a figher bonus feat and 4 effective levels in figher for feats that require fighter levels) but you will not gain bab/saves/skills/ and HD for that level, just as if you were playing a Trumpet Archon in a normal progression game.




Ok, thanks. This means the only thing I gain from fighter levels are the feats, proficiencies,  the d12 HD instead of d8, and access to the fighters skills, right?

Here's the first draft. Got some money left to use and such, but should be most of the numbers down.

[sblock]
Crozixia, Female Trumpet Archon Fighter 5/5

Alignment: Lawfull Good
Type: Lawfull Good Outsider
Speed: 40 ft.
Fly: 40 ft. (Average)
Size: Medium
Space: 5 ft.
Reach: 5 ft.
Darkvision
Low-Light Vision

STR: 24 (+7) 16points + 4racial + 2enchantment
DEX: 10 (+0) 0points + 2racial
CON: 16 (+3) 10points
INT: 10 (+0) 0points + 2racial
WIS: 16 (+3) 6points + 2racial
CHA: 18 (+4) 8points + 2racial + level

HP: 4d12 + 12con

Initiative +4 ( 4improved initiative)

AC: 23 (10base + 8armor + 4natural + 1enchantment) / 10 / 23

Fortitude: 7 (4base + 3con)
Reflex: 4 (4base)
Will: 7 (4base + 3wis)
+4 racial against poisons.

Resistance: Electricity 10

Base Attack Bonus: +4

Attacks:
Trumpet: +13 (4base + 7str + 1focus + 1enchantment), 2d6+13 damage (10str + 1enchantment + 2specialisation), Threat 19-20/x2

Spells: 
As a cleric of level 6
Access to the Air, Destruction, Good, Law and War domain.
Spells per day: 5/4/4/3
DC: 10 + spell level + 3wis
Overcome Resistance: 1d20 + 6CL
Spells prepared:
0: Guidance, Light, Resistance, Read Magic, Detect Magic.
1: Ray of Hope (BoED), Divine Favor, Sanctuaryx2.
2: Elation (BoED), Aid, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance.
3: Ring of Bladesx2 (CArc), Prayer.

Spell-like Abilities:
CL 4
Detect Evil 1/day
Continual Flame 1/day
Message 1/day

Skills:
Total Skill Points: 56
Max Skill Rank: 7
Concentration: 10 (7ranks + 3con)
Knowledge (The planes): 7 (7ranks)
Listen: 10 (7ranks + 3wis)
Sense Movite: 10 (7ranks + 7wis)

Feats:
Level1: Servant of the Heavens
Bonus Fighter1: Weapon Focus (Trumpet/Greatsword)
Bonus Fighter2: Power Attack
Level3: Improved Initiative
Bonus Fighter4: Weapon Specialization (Trumpet/Greatsword)

Languages:
Celestial
Draconic
Infernal
Common

Class features/abilities:
Trumpet: Trumpet: When playing the trumpet, all creatures within a 5 ft. blast must make a Fort (DC 10 + 1/2 HD + 3Cha) or be paralyzed 1d4 rounds.  The trumpet can also become a magical greatsword with an enchantment bonus of +1. Changing between trumpet and sword is a free action.
Tongues: Can speak with any creature that has a language. CL for this effect is HD from class level +2. Ability is always active, can be dispelled.

Proficiency:
Simple Weapons
Martial Weapons
All armors
Shields

Gear:
Gauntlets of Ogre Power +2, 4,000gp
+1 Full plate armor, 2,650gp
Ring of Sustenance, 2,000gp
4,350gp left.

Brief Backstory:
Her mother a scholar of Erathaol, and her father an officer in the army of Sealtiel, Crozixia was torn from an early age. Not able to decide what path to choose, she asked permision to travel the planes for a while. Permission was granted.
Starting her travels where every planar traveler is bound to go somewhere; Sigil, the City of Doors.
Somewhat naive to how the world outside Celestia works, and trying to find her place in the world, Crozixia started to wander the streets. 
Currently she resides in a room in the third story of a tavern in the Prime Ward, enjoying the difference from what she is used to.

Appearance:
Crozixia is almost 6 feet tall, and the color of dark emerald. Her eyes gleam in the color of cream, almost golden. She wears a plain-looking armor of plate, designed with an etching of a male sword archon batteling a hamatula, a gift from her father. She carries a four feet long, slim trumpet the color blue, bordering to green. She usually wear a smile on her face.

Personality:
Still young and naive, Crozixia wants to believe there is good in most creatures. She fights, in both the methaporicall and the litterate sense of the word, for good. She is helpfull to those who need help and will not hesitate to put other before herself.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 3, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hey! What about psionics?
> 
> Could I be a Psion/Psychic Warrior?
> 
> I've been dying to try to make a "Jedi" using D&D rules.




psoinics are in.



			
				Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Hmm there seems to be a lot of different concepts and would like to throw in with a suggestion... just have to figure out where....ahh Jack of all Trades. A human Rogue/Artificer with a passion for knowing a little about everything. Going for the Chameleon PrC.
> 
> Maybe a Duskblade (PHB II)/Druid she would be a Ancient woods or Bloodline combatant. Who's history and connection to the natural order of things forces her towards balance. Her animal companion would be her woods/family protective spirit. Sort of like Mulan's Dragon. Her druid levels would almost be natural (maybe the none wild shape variant) Aspects of nature variant.
> 
> ...




It seems we have a lot of the Jack of all Trades type, however much I would like to see the Artificer in play.  As for which one you play, just pick the one you believe you could role play best.  An X/Artificer would fill the currently most needed slot of trap finder/gadget master.



			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks. This means the only thing I gain from fighter levels are the feats, proficiencies, the d12 HD instead of d8, and access to the fighters skills, right?




except at levels 4, 7, 9, etc, during which you would only gain class features.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 3, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> I like the character so far, but I could do with some more specifics.  What ward in Sigil, what's Magnus's families religious background?  How did he stumble onto his Binder abilities?  We know he's a non-conformist, but how about his cares or what gets him motiveated?  Awnser these, and there's a good chance he'll be in.




Glad you liked it, wanted to get up some basics to see what you thought before I invested a great deal of time.  When I'm home later today I'll add more to his background and such.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 3, 2006)

Cool, then I'll post my sheet and full history as soon as I get an e-mail back from you.  I like my original concept, and will probably stick with it.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 3, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Cool, then I'll post my sheet and full history as soon as I get an e-mail back from you.  I like my original concept, and will probably stick with it.




Sent


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 3, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Okay, Saelya, the Female Halfling:




Great character Dog Moon.  In ToM it describes the Shadowcaster as studying to gain their magic (like a wizard) but your "locked in the dark" granted abilites are an intresting take on it.  Go ahead and stat out the cruch (be sure to include bonus mysteries/day based on intelligence) and you'll be in.

--

And Lord_Raven, the material is approved, but the class selections seems rather limited as far as what the party on a whole can accomplish.  I'll have to see the character finished (and have a good idea what bases are already covered) but it looks like if you're included you'll be using the 5th character slot of support wizard (summoner) and support scout, yes?

--

Speaking of whose filling what slot, here's the rundown so far:

*Definately In:*

Nonamazing-Rontihas "The Master"- Male Zenthyri Monk/Cloistered Cleric, Transcendant Order
Healing, lore, tertiary combatant

*In Pending Crunch:*

Dog Moon-Saelya- Female Hafling Rogue/Shadowcaster, Fated
Sneak & Secondary caster

ByteRynn-Haldon- Male Human Fighter/Rogue & Monk, Transcendant Order
Primary Combatant, ?

Kafkonia- Aki the Unchained- Male Neraphim Rogue/Scout, CG unafilliated
scout, secondary fighter, and traps

*Concept Submited:*

Ferrix-Magnus- Male Human Binder/Fighter, Athar ?
? & ?  (I would think that combination makes for an effective tank or blaster, but we'll see)

Lord_Raven88-?- ? Necropolitian Dread Necromancer/Rogue into Ur-Priest, Athar
Summoner and Secondary scout

Pyrex- ?- ? Warforged fighter/soulknife, ?
Primary Combatant

Rayex- Crozixia- Female Trumpet Archon/Fighter, unaligned
Primary Combatant and Healer

Shayri- Mei-Ying, the Magic Eater- Female Human Monk/Sorceror, Celestial Beuracracy
Caster

Aereas- Drognan - male human Monk/Soul Knife, ?

*Concept still Needed:*
Steve Gorak

--

The primary combatant slot is still open, but should be taken up here pretty quickly.  Looks like Kafkonia is going to get in under trap disarmer (correct me if I'm wrong Kaf).  We're still in pretty dire need of a blaster caster, if someone gets a change of heart on their choice of class and concept.

All for now, Sweeny out.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 3, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> Great character Dog Moon.  In ToM it describes the Shadowcaster as studying to gain their magic (like a wizard) but your "locked in the dark" granted abilites are an intresting take on it.  Go ahead and stat out the cruch (be sure to include bonus mysteries/day based on intelligence) and you'll be in.




Oh yeah, studying to gain their magic.      I just went with my idea and didn't even think about the whole studying thing.  Glad it's okay.

I have my character about half done, so it should be up either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 3, 2006)

Okay, revising concept. We need a primary caster, and I got one I think should be interesting.

Monk/sorceror gestalt with an oriental pantheon flavor, perhaps using some of the Celestial Heritage feats from PHBII if they're allowed (I shall of course write them up if needed). 

Mei-Ying, the Magic Eater...a mortal daughter of the Jade Emperor's Celestial Court, the result of a dalliance between one of the low-ranking Immortals and a mortal lover. While Mei is technically a member of the court, her mortal lifespan will prevent her from getting far. Thus, she feeds the celestial power within her, growing in supernatural power, by consuming the magical essences of enemies. Her goal is to one day grow in power sufficiently to become, at least, Immortal...and perhaps even become a minor Goddess.

Personalitywise, Mei Ying strives for the serenity and semi-Buddhist philosophy embraced by the Celestial Court. She shows respect to the -kami-, the spirits in objects and places, as well as to ancestral spirits. While not aggressive, she can be an implacable foe once she has decided it is right to fight.

Hmm! Or maybe a sorceror/favored soul!

lol...gestalt offers so many options.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 4, 2006)

*Halidon, The Blade*

*Halidon, The Blade*
[sblock]Male human Ftr5 and Rog3/Monk2
LN Medium Humanoid
*Init* +3; *Senses* Listen +4, Spot +4
*Languages* Common, Celestial
________________________________________________
*AC* 19, touch 18, flat-footed 16
*Hp* 48 (5 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +10, *Will* +8
*Special* during combat focus +2 will saves; evasion, trap sense +1
___________________________________________________
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* _Halidon_ +10 (1d8+6/19-20) or
*Melee* _Halidon_ +8/+8 (1d8+6/19-20) flurry of blows or
*Melee* _unarmed strike_ +8 (1d6+3) or
*Melee* _unarmed strike_ +6/+6 (1d6+3) flurry of blows
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +8 (during Combat Focus: Resist Grapple +12)
*Special Attacks* Combat Focus (activated by first successful attack on an opponent; lasts 11 rounds; +2 will saves, +4 to resist bull rush, disarm, grapple, overrun, and trip attempts), Combat Reflexes, Flurry of Blows, Sneak attack +2d6, Stunning Fist (2/day, DC 16)
*Combat Gear* _potion of barkskin, potion of cure light wounds x3_
*Spell-like abilities*
3/day- _magic missile_ (CL5)
_______________________________________________________________________
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis _18_, Cha 10
*SQ* trapfinding
*Feats* Combat Focus, Combat Reflexes(b), Combat Stability, Improved Unarmed Strike(b), Least Legacy (_Nameblade: Halidon_, Self Reliance, Stunning Fist(b), Weapon Focus (longsword)(b), Weapon Specialization (longsword)(b), Whirling Steel Strike(b)
*Skills* Balance +11, Bluff +5, Concentration +4, Control +10, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +6 (+8 acting), Intimidate +8, Jump +13, Knowledge (the Planes) +5, Planar Expertise +10, Sense Motive +10, Sleight of Hand +13, Tumble +13 
*Possessions* Combat gear plus _Halidon, bracers of armor +1, ring of protection +1, periapt of wisdom +2 _, backpack, belt pouch, bedroll, flint and steel, 50 ft. hemp rope, sunrods x2, trail rations (10 days), waterskin, 20 gp.[/sblock]

Background: [sblock] When I was a boy I ran in the streets of Sigil, an orphan to some fight or another.  I don’t know, because I was alone from a very young age-I can’t even recall the name my parents gave me.  I was found by a street king, a broker of young thieves and tramps, only me and a single blade-my lone birthright.  The street king named me for the single word inscribed on the blade-Halidon.  In the streets of the city I learned many things.  I learned that this world is hard, and that the only being truly trustworthy is yourself and your skill.  I learned when to fight, when to flee, and when to attack another day.  Late at night I would sneak into the armory, for I heard a strange voice, and that voice taught me how to find the peace at the center of war, and how to meditate upon that peace.  One day the voice revealed itself to me-it was the blade, Halidon.  I took up the blade from my master, the street king, and set out into the city.

I am sure my master pursued me, as I took a valuable possession from him, and a valuable sneak thief, picking the pockets of visitors from every plane.  I had learned about the cosmos on the streets, though, being of independent though, I had not taken a faction.  I decided that going to a faction for protection was foolish-they could let me down, and I would die.  So I sought training-the ability to protect myself.  I heard that the old Armory had recently been reopened, and turned into a school of training.  I ventured there, paid what money I had, and was trained in the arts of swordplay by some of the greatest swordsmen in Sigil, Sir Karllakton Pierce, the gleaming lade of the morning, and Hazzakyltillcon, the Quickdeath.  Everyday, with my training I was told the wonders of the Harmonium, and quickly realized that the Armory was nothing more than their attempt to convert those needing a place to train, a place to convert warriors to their cause, I place for people like me.  I soon felt I knew all I needed, and left Sigil, voyaging out, into the Outlands, to ensure my survival, and to use my skills, and to learn more of the ways of the planes.

In the outlands, I met The Master.  He told tales of war, and tales of inner strength, and taught me the Ways of the Transcedent Order.  He spoke to me of personal strength, of inner power, of unlocking all that one could be through denying everything of this world that slows one down, and I listened, and believed.  The Harmonium always rang false with me, for their discussions of collective good never took into account the greatness individuals could achieve, or the weakness that reliance bred.  That night I was taken into the ranks of the Ciphers, and I have traveled, trained, and fought with the master since.  We both seek something different, but the challenges we have overcome have been the same, and the lessons have been powerful. 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Jun 4, 2006)

Curse you Shayuri! That was gonna be my idea ^_^

Ah well. After some thought to it I have another idea. A monk(5)/soulknife(5) going for warmind in place of monk, and a seeker to boot!

Conceptual fluff:
[sblock]Drognan began his life in a monastary. There he was tought enlightenment and religion. At that time he viewed Mystra as the creator, the one to strive to be. He lived his daily life by Mystra's tennets and was a devoted pupil. While he had no grasp of magic himself he trained his body and mind so that one day he may be deserving of her touch and the magic that flows with it.

As we fast forward a few years and we find him and his beloved being attacked by bandits. They were acting as guards for a caravan to earn some money for the monastary. When the bandits attacked they were outnumbered and he was too weak to protect either of them. Her spells held off many of them but not even that was enough. He could do nothing as he heard her screams as they ravaged and tortured her. Chained and broken he prayed to mystra:Maiden of all magic I beseech your aid. I have never asked for anything and dedicatedly followed your teachings in hopes to one day be worthy of your grace. If it is a life you require then take mine. Lirana does not deserve this kind of an end. Save her, I beg of thee!

The night passed by with him repeating this unanswered prayer over and over. Finaly morning came and the bandits drug Lirana's lifeless body from the tent and threw her on the fire to fuel the morning flames of breakfast. That was when Drognan began to curse Mystra's name. She abandoned his love and someone who deserved to live far more than he did. That day he vowed he would find a way to avenge her if he survived this, and never again would he follow Mystra's ways.

Shortly after the bandits finished thier breakfast a woman came strolling into the camp. The bandits spung to action and began attacking her. However, she used some blade that sprung from her arm to defend herself. Her movements were flawless! Drognan stared at her mesmerized by her sheer perfection and skill. WIthin seconds the bandits were dead and she had him free. Drognan was still too weak to move on his own and so she carried him out.

During the next year they traveled together, and he learned much. Her name was Lathandra and she was a warmind. Someone studies to the art of warfare. She taught him much, including how to tap into his own power and conjure a blade of his own will as well. She taught him that this was not the only plane and that many others existed, about the factions and thier beleifs, and ultimatly how to defend himself.

They shared many adventures together, but with her he felt a feeling much like how he felt with his lost love. That feeling began to make him feel like he was betraying her. He was powerless to save her, and now here he was falling for another woman. He couldn't do that to her. He had to become strong enough to fend for himself! It was the only way to avenge her death and pay proper tribute to her memory. The next morning he told Lathandra that very truth. She was flattered that he felt that way and understood. She was a member of the transcendant order afterall. So she opened a gate to the Outlands and gave him directions on how to find the headquarters. There Drognan would have a place to learn her art and study from the same teachings she has.[/sblock]

Personality:
[sblock]Drognan is talkative and outspoken. He acts on his whims beleiving they will lead him to true enlightenment and strength. The Seekers teach that you must devote yourself to one thing if you want to achieve perfection. Drognan has devoted himself to the art of war. Much like the Athar he has seen the lies of the gods. He was forsaken by them and now he wants nothing to do with them. That is the extent to his shared beleif with them though.

Drognan is a kind soul at heart. His beliefs tell that you must let others help themselves, but you must help those who can't do it themselves. He has led a hard life and no longer follows the path of the pure soul, yet he also has not fallen so far that he has given in to evil. Self perfection is his striving goal, and companionship is a secondary one.[/sblock]

A question:
[sblock]The feat vow of poverty fits my idea and I'd like to take it if allowed. Given the opportunity Drognan would then beleive to the extreme that items are a weakness. To acheive true perfection one must be able to fend for themself with no help at all.

However, I realize that many view that feat as being overpowered and so I have formed my initial concept without that feat. I just wanted to know if you would allow it at all.[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 4, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> Kafkonia- Aki the Unchained- Male Neraphim Rogue/Scout, unaligned
> ? & ?  (I'm guessing scout, secondary fighter, and traps?)
> 
> --
> ...




Yep, pretty much. Aki can do some damage if he gets his sneak attack & skirmish abilities going at the same time (it adds 5d6) but he's primarily a trap disarmer/scout/skilled character.

I take it you got my e-mail?

I'll get the crunch up on Sunday, I'm still sorting some out.

OH, and he's Chaotic Good.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 4, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Yep, pretty much. Aki can do some damage if he gets his sneak attack & skirmish abilities going at the same time (it adds 5d6) but he's primarily a trap disarmer/scout/skilled character.
> 
> I take it you got my e-mail?
> 
> ...




Yup, got it.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 4, 2006)

*Shayuri *

Sounds like an intresting character, would definately fit in with all the self-improvement obsessed characters we have.  


```
While Mei is technically a member of the court, her mortal lifespan will prevent her from getting far. Thus, she feeds the celestial power within her, growing in supernatural power, by consuming the magical essences of enemies. Her goal is to one day grow in power sufficiently to become, at least, Immortal...and perhaps even become a minor Goddess.
```

A novel idea, how do you see this working mechanicaly?  Additionally, the Orient Pantheon in PS is called the Celestial Beuracracy, and has strong ties to Arcadia, Hades, Elysium, and a couple other planes I can't think of off-hand (will post them later if you're intrested) if you wish to tie Mei further into the setting.

You might want to consider Wu-Jen instead of sorceror, if for no other reason then you'd have greater access to utility spells and higher level spells, espescially since gestalt characters have a tendency not to possess the spells they should given their assumed +2 CR.  You can of course still go with sorceror if you wish, your character after all.

*ByteRynn*

Good job on the character sheet formating, that's going to make him alot easier in play.  Make the changes I listed in my e-mail to you, and make sure nonamazing is okay with the character links, and then you'll be good to post him in the Rogues gallery. 

Under your current sheet I'd like to see the math that went into Halidons skills and abilities.  This can be as simple as a paranthetical list of how many skill points you possess and how many points you spent on your point buy.

Speaking of a Rogues Gallery, there's a link to it here (though no one's sheet has been fully
approved yet)  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2867911#post2867911

*Aereas*

The Seekers and the Transcendant Order (ciphers) are two differint factions, did you mean that Drognan is part of that faction, or seeker as in looking for cosmic truth?  If he's looking to join the Transcendant Order he'd be gated to Elysium rather then the Outlands, as the faction headquarters are located there.  Lastly with Halidon, Saelya, and Ronthias (ByteRynn's, Dog Moons's, and nonamazing's characters respectively) already as good as in, the skilled secondary combatant slot is getting cramped very quickly.  You might be better off going with your origional caster idea.  Play what character you want, I'm just throwing that out there for ya.

Ah, just saw your vow of poverty question.  It's not allowed

--
*
All*

I take the faction feats and abilities pretty seriously as a tool and guide for roleplaying a character.  Frequent or extreme identity clash by acting outside of your faction ideologies could result in the temporary loss of faction abilities.  However the door swings both ways, espousing your factions ideas and roleplaying your characters beliefs will earn you free action points as well.  (see the link in my first post for rules on action points)  

To further stimulate this I'm giving everyone a free 2nd level feat.  The catch is it doesn't count towards feat prequisites unless it's a faction feat.  So if you're in the Transcendant Order and take Cipher trance as your 2nd level feat, you can later use this feat to apply for improved cipher trance or other feats.  However taking power attack as your free 2nd level feat, while possible, would not fufill the requirements for getting great cleave.  These same rules applly to faction prestige classes (from dragon magazine and the Planar HandbooK) and normal prestige classes as well.  Please list your free 2nd level feat seperate from your primary feats on your character sheet.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 4, 2006)

Updated the whose who list.  We still need a dedicated tough as nails fighter, looks like either Ferrix or Rayex are taking this slot. and a blaster/utility caster capable of casting 3rd level spells (this means Archivist, Wizard, or Wu Jen, maybe War Mage if I'm feeling generous.)  After the final 6 are decided I'll put up the rest as alternates, and given the tendency of Play by post games to loose their players it's possible you'll see game time even if put on the alternates list.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 4, 2006)

Magnus will definately be pretty tough I imagine... just got home for a bit, today I'll finish him up and post him here.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2006)

A novel idea, how do you see this working mechanicaly? Additionally, the Orient Pantheon in PS is called the Celestial Beuracracy, and has strong ties to Arcadia, Hades, Elysium, and a couple other planes I can't think of off-hand (will post them later if you're intrested) if you wish to tie Mei further into the setting.

-- Actually, I saw the "magic eating" as pure RP, not mechanical. A creature the party kills that has a strong magic essence, such as a dragon, magical beast, or enemy spellcaster of potence, she would perform some flash and smoke ritual over to consume said essence. No game effect; just for flavor.  And also, thanks for the reminder vis a vis Bureaucracy...I knew it was -something- like that, but my planescape books have eluded me thus far.  Mei would most likely be a human of planar birth from Arcadia or Elysium, in the domain claimed by the Bureaucracy.

You might want to consider Wu-Jen instead of sorceror, if for no other reason then you'd have greater access to utility spells and higher level spells, espescially since gestalt characters have a tendency not to possess the spells they should given their assumed +2 CR. You can of course still go with sorceror if you wish, your character after all.

-- The reason I leaned sorceror was because the theme of the character is that of innate power being nurtured. Wu Jen are the Oriental Adventures version of wizards, in that their power comes from strange knowledge of the world and its secrets. That struck me as inappropriate for Mei-Ying's concept. I do understand your concerns though. I'm working up two sheets...one with Mei as a monk/sorceror, one as a Favored Soul/Sorceror. I think, when done, either of these choices will show synergy sufficient to make them valuable party members.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 4, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> Updated the whose who list.  We still need a dedicated tough as nails fighter, looks like either Ferrix or Rayex are taking this slot. and a blaster/utility caster capable of casting 3rd level spells (this means Archivist, Wizard, or Wu Jen, maybe War Mage if I'm feeling generous.)  After the final 6 are decided I'll put up the rest as alternates, and given the tendency of Play by post games to loose their players it's possible you'll see game time even if put on the alternates list.



Well I'm going off of my original idea of aiming for an Ur-Priest, mainly as I'd have to devote most of my character options just to achieve it, instead I', seriousl thinking about going an Archivist, as this still ties in with my Necropolitan being part of the Athas faction, when I get back to work tomorrow I'll be sure to post my completed character.


----------



## Aereas (Jun 5, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> The Seekers and the Transcendant Order (ciphers) are two differint factions, did you mean that Drognan is part of that faction, or seeker as in looking for cosmic truth?  If he's looking to join the Transcendant Order he'd be gated to Elysium rather then the Outlands, as the faction headquarters are located there.  Lastly with Halidon, Saelya, and Ronthias (ByteRynn's, Dog Moons's, and nonamazing's characters respectively) already as good as in, the skilled secondary combatant slot is getting cramped very quickly.  You might be better off going with your origional caster idea.  Play what character you want, I'm just throwing that out there for ya.
> 
> Ah, just saw your vow of poverty question.  It's not allowed




I meant the Mind's Eye...I was debating between the seekers and the Ciphers, and got them mixed up. Sorry about that.

As I already said I was assuming the vow would be turned down so no trouble there.

Lastly, with the update on accepted characters I will be rethinking my idea anew and aiming for a full caster type. Maybe even forsaking any melee stuf and just going with an obsessed archeologist who desires to seek out all new forms of life and catalog them.... What classes is the question. Wizard and.....

TIme to stop rambling and get to thinking ^_^


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 5, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> Love the character Nonamazing.  As for the Cloistered's balance, you loose turning  undead and your skill points per level stay at the monks modest value of 4.  If you absolutely want to keep one of those abilities we can discuss loosing something else.




Thank you.  I did some editing of Master Ronthias (see previous post) to bring him more into balance.  I dropped the skill points (to 4 per level) and eliminated turn undead.  I also decided to drop the bonus spells from the cloistered cleric--they didn't make much sense for the character anyway--and I also cut the Knowledge domain.

So here's the 'cloistered cleric' variant as I'm using it with Ronthias: exactly the same as standard cleric except no armor or weapon proficiencies, lose turn undead, gain Lore special ability.  I think that works out okay--let me know how you feel about it.

I changed his feats around to take advantage of the bonus 2nd level feat you've (generously) given us.  I made Cipher Trance his 2nd level feat and took Weapon Finesse as his 3rd level feat.  He's mainly a healer and advisor, but he should be capable of fighting, in a pinch.  I tried to max out Tumble so that he'll be able to move across the battlefield and get healing to those who need it.

Oh, I'll come back later and add stat block formatting like ByteRynn used--'cause I like that format too.

*ByteRynn* - I really like the way you tied Ronthias' and Halidon's stories together.  I think the background fits just fine, and should make for some interesting roleplaying.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 5, 2006)

I think that tweaking the Wu jen/Sorcerer for Boom mage would be fun

Giving the must sit a certain way and must grow long hair as her learning trade-offs.

Let's call her Kassandra, the eastern mystic.  She grew up with the power to move and see see things at great distances.  She honed her power to force her foes back from herself.  In the eastern lands it was common to travel and as such she has traveled often having to often fend off attacks.

More to come when I get time to work out a full background.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's Saelya.  I only need to purchase some mundane equipment and add appearance and I'm done.  Am I the only Charismatic character here?  [I haven't really looked at the other peoples' characters yet; though it's not like we necessarily NEED another Charismatic character].  Also, I don't have Open Locks/Disable Device, though it looks like Kafkonia has that filled [or at least the DD Skill].

[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
Name: Saelya
Class: Rogue 5/Shadowmancer 5
Race: Halfling
Size: Small
Gender: Female
Alignment: CG
Deity: 

Str: 12 +1 (6p.)	Level: 5	XP: -
Dex: 18 +4 (10p.)	BAB: +3		HP: 5d6+10
Con: 14 +2 (6p.)	Grapple: +0
Int: 16 +3 (10p.)	Speed: 20'
Wis: 8  -1 (0p.)	Init: +4
Cha: 16 +3 (8p.)	ACP: 0		ASF: 10%

		Base	Armor	Sheild	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:		10	4		4	1			19						
Touch: 15	Flatfooted: 15
Armor: Mithril Chainshirt

	Class	Abil.	Misc	Total
Fort	4	1	1	6
Ref	4	4	1	9
Will	4	-1	1	4

Weapon		Attack	Damage	Critical
Light Crossbow	+10	1d6+1	20/x2
Short Sword	+5	1d4+1	19-20/x2

Languages: 
Common
Halfling
Undercommon
Infernal
Fiendish
Terran


Abilities:
+2d6 SA
Evasion
Trapfinding [Trap Sense +1]

Darkvision 30 ft.
Eat 1 meal/week

Fundamentals [3/day each]:
Black Candle
Caul of Shadows
Sight Obscurred
Umbral Hand

Mysteries: [Per day: 2/2/2]
1st- Dusk and Dawn, Steel Shadows
2nd- Shadow Skin, Sight Eclipsed
3rd- Dancing Shadows

Feats:
Bonus [Shadow Cast]
Bonus Faction Feat [Sticky Fingers]
Skill Focus [Bluff]
Weapon Focus [Light Crossbow]

Skill Points: 
Skills			Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total
Bluff			8	3	3	14
Climb			0	1	2	3
Concentration		8	1		9
Diplomacy		8	3	4	15
Gather Information	8	3		11
Hide			8	4	4	16
Intimidate		5	3	2	10
Jump			0	1	2	3
Listen			3	-1	2	4
Move Silently		8	4	2	14
Search			8	3		11
Sense Motive		8	-1		7
Sleight of Hand		8	4	4	16
Tumble			8	4		12

Equipment:			Cost    	Weight  Armor/Shield Bonus
Rod of Extension, Least		3,000gp		3 lb.
Mithril Chainshirt		1,100gp		6.25 lb.
+1 Precise Light Crossbow	8,335gp		2 lb.

Backpack		2gp	1 lb.
Caltrops (2)		2gp	4 lb.
Flint and Steel		1gp	-
Belt Pouch (2)		2gp	1 lb.
Sack			1sp	1/2 lb.
Waterskin (4)		4gp	8 lb.
Trail Rations (10 days)	5gp	5 lb.

Total Weight: 29.75 lb.     Money: 538gp 9sp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	32.25	64.5	97.5	97.5	487.5

Age: 32
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 146lb
Eyes: Tan
Hair: Brown
Skin: White
```

[SBLOCK=Background]
Saelya was raised in the city of Sigil, the adopted daughter of a mean couple.  Her life in the beginning was pretty miserable.  She was unneeded/unwanted as a small child and her "parents" kept her locked up in a small closet while they worked on running the tavern they owned.  It was in this closet that she learned to embrace the darkness and within it, she learned that darkness wasn't simply the absense of light, but was a substance able to be manipulated.

Only when she was considered old enough to work was she let out of the closet.  Even then, her life was little better than the closet.  She was forced to do whatever was needed for the tavern.  Most often this included wenching, but most often, it consisted of her doing odd chores, delivering to people and dealing with customers.  She learned to talk what she wanted out of people, making her life easier.

Had she been treated better by those who called themselves her parents, her life might not have been too bad, but her parents treated her horribly.  Eventually, she learned to escape their notice.  Using the shadows, she began to hide from them and to lie to them in an attempt to make her life a little more pleasant.  Her quick tongue kept her from many chores and when it was claimed that she hadn't gone through with them, she simply lied and said that the fault was not her own and laid with the other party.  Her 'parents' believed her surprisingly easily.

Her life actually became comfortable, but she was tired of part of her being tied to these people she didn't like and this job she knew so little about because of her constant absenses.  Determined to change what had occurred to her, taking everything she had learned and practiced, she set out on her own, making her own destiny.  She eventually learned of the Fated, a group with similar ideals to her.  She joined this group happily, but was never content.  Saelya is determined to do everything it takes to find whatever it is that will make her life enjoyable.

She has traveled to the Prime Material Plane in an attempt to take a break from all the strangeness in Sigil.  She was told of a Portal that led back and forth from the Material Plane to Sigil and that to go to the Material Plane, she must hold a knucklebone in her hand and walk backwards.  To reenter the Portal requires the same knucklebone and to walk forward into it.  The portal led to a small town and she has encountered a group of adventurers almost within minutes of entering the PMP, of which she almost forced herself to join because she would not accept 'no' as an answer.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Appearance]Saelya has raven black hair that almost seem to disappear when she is standing in a somewhat darkened area.  Her almost seems to become part of the shadow.  Her eyes are a startling brilliant orange.  The ways she walks almost seems to radiate stealth and quickness, a habit she has learned only fairly recently.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Personality]Saelya has a friendly, yet take charge kind of attitude.  She isn't afraid of grabbing something by the tail and shaking it, unless that something completely dwarfs her.  Although small in stature, her presence is great enough that those who might ordinarily not notice of her pause and glance in her way as the feel _something_ about her.[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Aereas (Jun 5, 2006)

I have just recently realized that a fighter/binder is already in the making. As such (in an intrest to not impose upon others teritory) I offer a teritary option!

A githzerai wizard/warlock. No prestige class, just lots of explosive power and many options for utility spells. This one will be going for a cipher.

I got carried away with the history on this one but here it is:
[sblock]He was born in the town of Quidithloc on Limbo. Almost at birth he showed an exceptionally skilled ability to control the chaos of limbo. By the age of 4 he underwent special training to teach him how to harness this skill well enough to avoid hurting others, and was kept isolated during this process. By the time he turned 10 he was released from training and allowed to live back in the community. His potential at the extent he could control the whirling soup that is the plane that his race lives on was just astounding. Dakon enjoyed using his talents to shape towering sculptures of such detail that it was truly an amazing sight to behold. Any color, shape and size he envisioned would come forth. The elders of the town wanted to approached him then and seek his permission to begin tutoring him on the ways to control his mind so that one day he could take the place as Rekal Kuhan, in the common tongue this translates as Shaper of chaos. It is a position offered as an honor to use ones talents and stabilize a home for all the gith who live here. However, their protocols and laws forbade them to even hint it until he reached the age of 20.

Many of the other kids of the town teased him for being trained in solitude for so long. A few times they even went so far as to throw stones shaped from the land itself. A few hit Dakon, but any he was aware of usually evaporated or became harmless water before hitting him. His talents did little to help against the few bullies who would physically beat him up. When he turned 11, he found that no one wanted to play with him, or even know him. He was detached and drawn away from people. There was only one exception to this, and that was a girl by the name of Trylexis Xenos. She was 2 years older than him. Coupling that with his advanced training, and they were both in the same class together. The more she hung out with him, the more that people would shun her as well. He should have pushed her away, but he was so lonely, and she seemed so willing that he just couldn’t bear the thought of doing it. Selfish yes, but he needed her friendship more than she could ever know.

Over the next few years they were nearly inseparable, and they faced many of the bullies together. On more than one occasion he stayed behind to take the beatings of the others as he shaped an escape tunnel for her to flee. These encounters forced him to learn a few things about fighting, and soon he could hold his own in battle. It was never enough to beat the groups but against one and sometimes two he could come out ahead. By 15 the two began dating. His gift to her was a statue he hand carved from a stable mass of the world they live in. To use his mind would not have been a challenge worthy enough to prove the feelings he held for her. Her gift to him was a silver necklace in the shape of a 7 pointed star with “Trylexis Xenos” engraved in platinum githzerian writing, and a gem tip on each point and in the middle. Each gem a different type. He never took the necklace off except when he wanted to look at it more closely and watch as the light reflected off it and danced a pattern across whatever surface was there.

Around this time the townsfolk had begun to accept them more. Their studies in school had shown them the honor that Dakon carried, and how wrong they were to treat both Dakon and his friend the way they had. Over the next year most had apologized to them both, and many new friendships had begun. This was also when they began to learn about the dark forces and ancient powers that resided around them. Next year the children would be allowed to leave the city unsupervised and they had to be taught about what to avoid. At the age of 18, Dakon and Trylexis  shared their first kiss on a hill that overlooked their homeland, and he asked her to marry him. As one tear of joy left her eye, she said “Yes. I will be your bride on the day of your 20th year. That is my vow to you.” With her in his life he had no doubts, and continuously followed the path of righteousness.

Then on the most eventful and horrendous day of his life, his future would be forever changed. On his 20th year, the day he became an adult in the eyes of the community, he was met at dawn break by the council who asked their request for him to attain the position of Rekal Kuhan. He knew the privilege this meant, but he would not make a decision without his love there beside him. So it was he sought her out and after many joyous greetings he led her to the council. There they both learned that she would be able to stay with him, but he would never be able to leave the village again until someone else came along to take his place. After much debate they agreed to take the spot after their wedding. The council was overjoyed to hear of this and agreed fully with that plan.

It was late afternoon by the time the wedding went underway, and seemed to be doing just fine. When it came time for the vows the city alarm blared out warning of an attack. A Githyanki war band was attacking the village. The wedding was put on hold as the defense of the town was considered more important. After all, what good is being married if your dead? Dakon went out to help in the towns defense, and more importantly Trylexis’s, as well. By the time the war band was turned back, a wearly and injured Dakon made his way back to the wedding. When he got there all was destroyed. The pastor in his final breath said that all the women and children present were kidnapped, and Trylexis was among them. Closing the eyes of the priest Dakon went to the council to ask to join the rescue attempt. With a saddened face they said there was no rescue. Too many had died or been injured in the defense that there wasn’t enough to go on one.

Knowing he could do nothing on his own, he was willing to pay any price to have his love back. So he went to the forbidden temple that was dedicated to a long forgotten god. A temple that the village warned was forbidden, and any who entered would risk being banished from the town. Once inside he kneeled down in front of the dark shrine that held such a dark aura, and called out:

“I call to the nameless god of this shrine. Hear my cry and grant me my wish. Give unto me the power to rescue my lost love from the invaders. Give me the power to exact revenge upon those who would harm her. Give me the power of revenge and salvation. In return I offer my services in your name. I will pledge my loyalty to whatever cause you serve, and I will be your willing pawn in your schemes.”

After that a dark beam shot from the altar and channeled the divine essence of a long forgotten deity into him. The power tried to posses him, and he did not resist. It fueled a rage in him that he never knew he possessed. The dark energy of his pact enveloped and radiated around him. Willingly he gave up his freedom just to save his bride to be. While possessed he had no control over his body. He walked and even though he couldn’t se behind him, he could hear the land protesting under the dark power he carried with him. He was a helpless puppet, and he did not care right now. Finally he caught up to the raiding party, and without warning a dark energy poured from his hands and bore into the githyanki. Within the first 20 seconds just over half of the war band was incinerated. Some of the ones who he sought to save were slain by the githyanki as they mistook the source of death. This fueled his rage even more and the dark power drew on that tearing into the flesh of more. Many arrows and bolts were shot at him only to be incinerated by the power flowing off of him. Soon that rage turned to anguish as he saw his own channeled power lunge through some of the ones he sought to save.

In less then a minute, all that remained were three githyanki, two warriors and a mage, as well as two githzerai, one of them his love, who were bound in a spell. The mage spoke saying “These two shall live only so long as you submit to me, and go in there place.” Every part of me wanted to say yes. O be done with this and have them free. However, the dark soul within me would not have it. Raising a hand I was forced to channel more devastation, but this time directly at the ones I sought to save. My soul cried out as I saw the energy tear into them, their flesh burst with fire, and there clothes incinerate. Then as the energy of death channeled into the other warriors to grant them the same fate, my voice spoke. Not my voice, but the voice of mine that was possessed by this demonic energy. “You are in no position to make demands. You shall bow before me or you will die as well”

As the mage hurled a fireball at me, the dark power flared up and shot the ball, completely obliterating it. The shocked mage tried again. This time with an ice storm. Again the energy ripped through the magic and rendered it useless. Finally the mage seeing his end sought to cast the mightiest spell he had. One that always left him drained, and as such was meant as a last resort. He channeled death back in the form of a ray of disintegration. As the dark energy from the dark god bore into that ray, the ray was rebounded and turned back upon the caster who was then destroyed by his own spell. After that the dark power flooded out of his to scorch and burn the very ground he was on. Finally able to move again, he ran over to the body of his slain love and cradled her close to him hoping that the energies would burn them both and that he could be with her again. It never did.

He sat there cradling her for the next three days without moving, and never once did his tears let up. So profound was his sadness that he hadn’t even slept in that time. Finally on the afternoon of the fourth day the man who was to be the best man at the wedding crested over the hill with two other friends behind him. As they laid eyes upon the carnage they were struck with a sense of horror. Charred bodies lie everywhere, nothing remaining but a blackened skeleton. The land around was equally devastated. Blackened rock lied strewn about and in many places the land was so utterly destroyed that it reverted back to the chaotic soup native of the land. Timidly they approached, and began to gather the bodies. When they got to Dakon and the one he was holding a look that promised death was enough to make them all decide to take Dakon back while still holding the corpse.

Once back, there was a proper funeral laid out for all the corpses save one, the one that Dakon still held onto. Finally nearly a week after returning Dakon passed out from the exhaustion and lack of sleep. His dreams were troubled ones where he saw himself laying waste to the entire town. The dark energy burning all he ever cared for. Two days later when he awoke, he found that he still held her body and set about giving her a funeral. He used his ability to shape the chaos so that the hill where they proposed was twisted and bent into a monument dedicated to her. A towering three story building of marble where her body was lain to rest inside.

He now carries many memories of her within him, and the necklace was the one memento he had that was spared from the dark ravages of that night. Going back to the council he told them of all that has transpired, and bid farewell to his life. There was no longer a place for him to fit into around here, and being around others would only endanger them needlessly. 

He carries a dark power with him, one that seeks to twist his soul to evil and destruction. The necklace serves as a reminder of his former life, and why he must resist the calls of darkness. He tries to use the power he carries to further the cause of good, but he does not always succeed. He fights an inner battle over just how to act over any situation. Always is that evil voice encouraging him to slay and use others to his benefit. Time has taught him how to quell most of them urges, but the particularly strong ones still give way and require him to fight again. This power, and the memories of his lost love that lead him down the path he is on, unable to follow only one side of the scale anymore.

For the next 20 years he traveled the expanse of the planes at large, never staying one place for long. By way of portals and color pools he traveled to each of the 16 outer planes around the great wheel. From the Heroic Domains of Ysgard where champions eternally fought to better themselves to the Infernal Battlefield of Acheron where endless wars eternally raged on sweeping up all who would dare be foolish enough to persist for long. The Nine hells of Baator where fiends rules supreme and the evil energies within him began to sure out of control, drawing on the power of the plane to the Seven Mounting Heaven of Celestia. Here he truly felt at peace.

The seven layers of Celestia were truly a unique thing and called to him for a reason. Tales told of their purifying nature and that any who could climb all seven layers would be purged of all evil, and transcend to divinity. So it was that he sought this challenge. He desired so much to be free of this curse upon him, that he went to the gates and beseeched the Archon guardians there to allow him to climb. Hearing his pleas, they did their job and let him pass to test himself. As he rose higher and higher, he felt the evil inside him fading away, and truly felt he could do this. The first layer done, then the second, and a third. In but a matter of a couple days he had made it to the 5th layer. No longer feeling the pull of evil he thought he was free. As he neared the 6th layer his skin began to burn. He was not yet pure enough to continue yet he tried anyway. When he was merely 100 feet from the 6th layer, a lantern archon, a good spirit that goes about in a ball of light, came to him and warned “There is still evil within you. The power of this land has subdued it, but you must purge the evil yourself before you can continue. Any further will kill you otherwise”

With this in mind Dakon continued on. He had to purge himself or die trying. Finally he crossed the layer onto the 6th mountain. Steam poured off him as his skin bubbled and boiled. It was truly, aside from losing his love, the most painful thing he ever felt. Another step. Then another. By the third step the mountain had enough of his stubborn streak, and sent out a wave to repel the good soul that climbed to death. Soon then Dakon was flying through the air falling down the long way he came up. In but a matter of a minute he crashed into the lake around its base. Back down on the first layer he could feel the evil again. Weak but there. His skin cooled as the healing energies of the blessed water healed him. Two days later he bid farewell to that land and continued traveling again.

He made a brief trip through each of the elemental planes. Brief for they all were dangerous to live in. One a perpetually burning  sea of fire with only an occasional path to travel. Flying was the best way to go, but even that was dangerous. Another that was merely a giant sea, where air pockets were few and far between. Much too far to swim from pocket to pocket. The plain of air was probably the most hospitable. It was an endless expanse of sky, but there were the occasional land mass where a town of city would be built upon.

All through this he kept switching the side of deeds he would do. Good then bad, bad then good. It was an endless war within him, and the power constantly desired his to wreak havoc on some poor soul wherever he went. At some time in his journeys he met an elven lady in the city of Amreltyia on the plane of earth. Both were passing through and he had gotten into a bit of trouble from one of the moments he lost his ability to resist the evil in him. The previous day he had done good and this lady was puzzled by him. After a daring rescue done out by convincing the guards that she just saw a well known thief running by, they took off, and she pulled him the other way. After a bit of talking she managed to get Dakon to tell his tale of woe. From that day she planned to travel with him and help to try and cure him of his trouble.

Their journey in time led back to Toril. The land she was from and a place of many mysteries. Powerful clerics and wizards ruled supreme, and with the proper persuasion one may be able to cure or tell of a cure. A few years of travel covering half of Faerun and soon they were in Shadowdale, home of the illustrious Elminster. After gaining an audience with him he listened with intrest to the tale. A tale not unlike one that the ancient mage had heard before oh so many years ago. That was when that Dakon learned that the only way to be free of the curse that haunts him is to forgive the ancient power for all the evil it had done. Not an easy task by far, but it would be the only way.

The elven lady, who he had learned went by the name of Coretta lyntestile, wanted to stop by her sister’s house in the next town over. Once there she found that her sister had just recently passed away leaving her three children being tended by a friend of the family who was getting far too old to keep up with the little ones. Dakon spent the next four years helping out as best he could, and as thanks Coretta taught him what she knew of the arcane arts. Sadly this could not last for he again heard the voices telling him to kill the children. The thought was too much to bear, and so that night he bid Coretta farewell. She urged him to stay till morn at least, but doubting his ability to resist much longer he departed that night. So it was that once again his journey led him to wander alone into new worlds.

This time in his travels he met a monk who went by ‘The Master’. There was something odd about him, something that put Dakon at ease…. Dakon began training with The Master and found that with his teachings it was much easier to ignore the internal voice. The problem wasn’t that the voice was too powerful or that Dakon didn’t want to be rid of it, it was that Dakon himself was too weak. He began training day in and day out always being tested by The Master, always being pushed to the physical and mental limits of his body. Just when he thought he couldn’t do anymore The Master would give another challenge. Dakon failed many of these, but every time he met the new one with just as mush passion as the first. Every time he got that much closer to succeeding.

During the last few years learning with the master another student came by as well. A man by the name of Halidon. As The Master worked to get the new student used to the training regiment Dakon spent time honing the magical art that was taught to him by Coretta. In no time The Master even had Dakon and Halidon fighting each other to test their abilities and learn while he was away gathering food. The only time for rest was during eating and sleeping. In time this too had to end. True Dakon had not heard the demonic voices for awhile now but he also knew it was the place he was in. He had to leave to test his new strength and see if he could control them or not.

Bidding farewell to The Master and Halidon, Dakon headed back to the prime material plane. It was said that the demons pull was greatest there and so that was the best place to test his training at. Almost immediately upon setting foot on Toril he heard the familiar voices and found, to his great pleasure, that they were easy to ignore. That is where he then met a peculiar lady by the name of Saelya. It was a chance meeting that came about over negotiations for a room. Dakon tried to outdo her, but found that he was just not as skilled with words as she was. In an effort to learn more about her he waited at the inn for her to come down the next day. That is where the real story begins…..[/sblock]

Personality:
[sblock]Dakon still struggles with the voices, just not as bad as he used to. In moments of weakness he will have to fight them off. He has a kind soul and regrets every evil act he was forced to commit. Dakon tries to do good whenever possible yet he also knows that good isn’t the only answer. His driving goal is to one day be in complete control of his demonic powers. He realizes how much they can help, yet he also knows how much harm they can do.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 5, 2006)

[sblock=Magnus]*Magnus of Sigil*
_Neutral Planar Human Fighter 5-Binder 5_

*Age:* 26
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6 ft. 6 in.
*Weight:* 245 lb.
*Eyes:* Golden
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Dark brown

*STR:* 18 [+4] (10 points, +2 enh)
*DEX:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
*CON:* 16 [+3] (10 points)
*INT:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
*WIS:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
*CHA:* 16 [+3] (8 points, +1 level)

*Hit Dice:* 5d12 + 15
*HP:* XX
*Armor Class:* 20 (10 base + 1 Dex + 9 Armor)
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +5
- *Melee:* +9
- *Ranged:* +6

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +7 (4 Base + 3 Con)
*REFL:* +2 (1 Base + 1 Dex)
*WILL:* +5 (4 Base + 1 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_
- _Fighter Bonus Feats (1st, 2nd, 4th)_
- _Soul Binding (1 vestige; Max vestige level 4th)_
- _Pact Augmentation (2 abilities)_
- _Suppress Sign_
- _Binder Bonus Feat (4th)_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Improved Binding_
- _Power Attack_
- _Expel Vestige_
2nd Level	
- _Improved Sunder_
2nd Level Special
- _Ignore Special Requirements
3rd Level
- Weapon Focus: Greatsword
4th Level
- Weapon Specialization: Greatsword
- Skilled Binding__

*Skills:* 6x8sp
Knowledge (planes) +9 (8 ranks, +1 Int)
Knowledge (arcana) +9 (8 ranks, +1 Int)
Planar Expertise +5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
Survival +5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
Intimidate +11 (8 ranks, +3 Cha)
Concentration +11 (8 ranks, +3 Con)
Sense Motive +9 (8 ranks, +1 Wis)

*Languages:*
- Planar Trade, Regional, Rebus

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
-Savnok’s Armor (+9 AC, Max Dex 1, ACP –6, 35% ASF) +1 Full Plate (50lb)

*Melee weapons*
-Grayshard +11 (2d6+9, 19-20/x2) Adamantine Greatsword +1 (5050gp, 8lb)
-Splinter +10 (1d4+4, 18-20/x2) Masterwork Cold Iron Kukri (3016gp, 2lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-4 Spears +6 (1d8+6, 20/x3, 20ft.) (8gp, 24lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Implements of Binding +4 (3930gp, -lb)
-Belt of Strength +2 (4000gp, 2lb)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (-gp, -lb)
-Belt Pouch (1gp, .5lb)

Weight Carried: 36.5lb
Remaining money: 11gp

*Description*
Magnus is a tall imposing man with unquestioning self-confidence and presence.  He wears his straight black hair loose but never unkempt.  The most unsettling thing about him are his golden eyes which glare from the darkness of his skin.  His features are strong and defined, undoubtedly masculine.  Often wearing only a pair of black leggings edged in blood red, a wide black belt with a silver buckle and a pair of tall riding boots, leaves little of this man’s history to the imagination.  Scars of all sorts leave their dark impression upon the rippling mass of muscle.  A thick and heavy looking greatsword looms over his shoulder, it’s pommel larger than most men’s fist.  A quiver of stubby spears with broad, twisting heads rattles at his side, and a dwarven kukri is nestled at his hip.

*Persona and History*
Magnus is a planar human brought up in Sigil’s Market Ward and come to maturity in the middle of the Faction War. Sure, it's a bit barmy to think about all these sods getting booted from the City of Doors, but the violent air that held sway before the war broke out was definitely unnerving.

He had decided against his families strict Bralmish values that the Gods weren't really all they cracked up to be, they were definitely not worth his respect and the universe held no meaning of its own. Sure, the powers existed, but they didn't have a right to demand the worship of others, they should get on fine by themselves and let others be.

Magnus set out to forge his own life, his own individuality apart from the undifferentiated virtuous herd.

Knowing that in the multiverse the powers that be were not the only ones that offered power, and that strength of arms couldn't shield you from the true ravages of the planes, he set out to unlock these mysteries for himself.

What he stumbled upon set even himself to thinking, there were entities beyond life and death, which dwell in no place nor time yet reach out to be bound to souls.  These vestiges as they were generally called could be called and bound to ones own soul, although there was danger in the influence and madness they brought with them, all power brought risks.

Months spent in study at the various halls of learning, years of family jink spent on unseeming dark, gave no key to the mysteries that he sought.  It was in a child’s tale that snapped him from his intense study.  A tale of Hextor and Heironeous, their mother and a treacherous servant of the two half-brothers named Savnok.  The treacherous servant was slain by the two Gods for his betrayal but his essence was lain to rest beyond even the reach of Gods.

This tale set Magnus on the search for more on this Savnok.  Pouring a steady supply of jink to Kylie the Tout, he was finally supplied with a tome of dark on pacts and seals which would summon and bind this Savnok.  With this first spark, he gathered more information on these vestiges and these soul binders as they were called, becoming one himself.

While Magnus knows that the entities he deals with are dangerous and mad, he provides them with the respect they deserve as any should to those with power, but does not bow or grovel.

Magnus’ Creed
-Forge your own virtue.
-Do not bend to the whim of the herd.
-Bow to no power or creature, save the Lady of Pain.
[/sblock]_


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 5, 2006)

Question: Can we "Save" the free 2nd level feet for when we meet the prerequisites for it, for example, my character wouldn't have 2 ranks of COncentration at level 2, the prereq for Cipher Trance, but he would definitely have them by level 4.  Can I go ahead and take Cipher trance then?


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 5, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Question: Can we "Save" the free 2nd level feet for when we meet the prerequisites for it, for example, my character wouldn't have 2 ranks of COncentration at level 2, the prereq for Cipher Trance, but he would definitely have them by level 4.  Can I go ahead and take Cipher trance then?




Sure


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 5, 2006)

*nonamazing, Dog Moon, ByteRynn and Ferrix*: I 've checked through your characters, you may post your characters to the Rogues Gallery.

Going  to work now, I'll get to everyone else's posts Tuesday morning.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 5, 2006)

*Aki the Unchained, Neraph Scout/Rogue and Indep*


```
[B]STR:[/B] 14  [B]BAB:[/B] +3
[B]DEX:[/B] 18  [B]HP:[/B] 32
[B]CON:[/B] 16 (incl. +1 level bonus)
[B]INT:[/B] 10
[B]WIS:[/B] 14
[B]CHA:[/B] 10

[B]Feats[/B]
Tactile Trapsmith
Slippery (bonus faction feat)
Iron Will
Quick Draw (bonus Scout feat)

[B]Skills[/B]
Sleight of Hand: 9 (5 Ranks + 4 Dex)
Tumble: 14 (8 Ranks + 4 Dex + 2 Misc)
Jump: 14 (5 Ranks + 2 Str + 7 Misc)
Spot: 12 (8 Ranks + 2 Wis +2 Misc)
Search: 14 (8 Ranks + 4 Dex + 2 Misc)
Disable Device: 12 (8 Ranks + 4 Dex)
Survival: 7 (5 Ranks + 2 Wis)
Balance: 6 (4 Dex + 2 Misc)
Hide: 12 (8 Ranks + 4 Dex)
Move Silently: 12 (8 Ranks + 4 Dex)
Knowledge (Nature) 3 (1 Rank + 2 Misc)
```

Gear and secondary stats will have to wait for the moment.

*Personality and Affiliations.*
[SBLOCK] Unlike most Neraphim, Aki the Unchained embraces the chaotic tinge bred in him as a native of Limbo. He recognizes the need for order and structure on occasion, but woe to anyone who thinks to oppress him and his hard-won freedoms. He's jovial, and oftentimes his strange ribbit-like laugh can be heard echoing through the halls of a tavern in Sigil. He'd rather avoid conflict if he can help it, but has no problem bringing a swift end to it should it occur.

He's an Indep if he's anything, but by their nature and his that's really not saying much.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 5, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> I haven't seen Ferrix's character yet, but it looks like he'll be making a tank as well.  Remember that no slot's filled until I give the final okay on a character, and that okay has mroe to do with the "fluff" of a characer then his/hers class.  How do you plan to integrate the Warforged backstory into Planescape?




Despite my interest in the setting, my knowledge of Planescape is not deep.    

*Background:*
[sblock]
Posit: The laws of conservation of matter & energy must apply on some level to magic.  Therefore, it stands to reason that a Creation Forge can't actually create a Warforged, much less their inhabiting consciousness out of nothingness.  That power is reserved for the gods.  

So if the Creation Forges aren't actually creating warforged, where are they (at the very least, their souls) coming from?

The origin of the warforged lies within Mechanus.  On one of the larger gears exists a race of intelligent machine people serving the Inevitables.  Of late, many have begun dissappearing without a trace.

Seeking answers, *Tolen* leaves the comforting order of the gears heading to Sigil, seeking answers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 6, 2006)

*Shayrui*:  Alright then, we'll see once you get him posted.

*Lord_Raven88*:  Archivist would definately be more recieved then Ur-Preist.  Looking forward to seeing the new character.  Would Dread Necromancer still be his secondary class?  

*Amazing Triangle*:  Sounds good, looking forward to seeing.  

*All*:Is it just me, or does there seem to be a general Eastern flavor to this character line-up?  

*Dog Moon*:  There's a few charismatic characters, but yours seems to be the most socialy skilled (  )  Which is good, the group is probably going to need a face.  By the way, I adjucate bluff and diplomacy rolls according to dialogue.  If the NPC thinks your words are convincing (or that you're telling the truth, etc) then it'll be as if you rolled high, and vice versa.  We still need to work on your last location.  Perhaps a Gate Town, or even with a party that happens to have a close on hand portal to Sigil or The Outlands or X?

*Aereas*:  A lotta info in that post.  Make sure to get the players permission for their characters in your history (looks ok to me though).  

*Ferrix*:  Post an alignment for Magnus when you get the chance.  Additionally, have you considered the Sodkillers for faction allegiance?  Their beliefs seem right up his alley.




			
				Planescape Campaign Setting Chapter 3 Factions said:
			
		

> The Sodkillers are of a mind that any dilemma can be resolved with force. Might makes right. And since they see themselves as being mighty, they see themselves as being right. The more cynical of the Mercykillers (or simply the meaner ones) who didn’t think that the Sons of Mercy’s way would work decided if Arwyl Swan’s Son was going to revive an old faction, so were they. This time they wouldn’t make the mistake of sharing the reins of power with anyone, much less annoying idealistic do-gooders like the Sons of Mercy. Now they hire themselves out as mercenaries, proving their philosophy works. They’ve already cemented themselves in Sigil behind the cover of the Minder’s Guild, biding their time until the factions regain their status. When that time comes, they’ll seize their goals with all of their might until they have everything they want in their grasp.
> 
> Philosophy: Might makes right.
> Nicknames: Brutes, Sellswords.
> ...




Then again with all the faction allegiance already spread through the party, I can see why you'd want him to remain independant.

*Kafkonia*:  Your numbers add up, but how about the characters personality?  Contacts or allegiances within Sigil or the planes (outside of Sigil or other party members)?

*Pyrex*: Most everything you need to know about the setting can be found In chapter 6, and then in chapter 3.  Chapter 7 details Sigil.  The gist of the locations and the planes can be found in the Manual of the Planes, it's alot more about tone and style then hard facts.

*All*:  Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2006)

I actually considered the sodkillers, but they don't really fit his personal philosophy.

I think he's going to end up being Chaotic Neutral... but definately more of the incredibly strong individualist rather than an erratic or indeceisive character.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 6, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> *Pyrex*: Most everything you need to know about the setting can be found In chapter 6, and then in chapter 3.  Chapter 7 details Sigil.  The gist of the locations and the planes can be found in the Manual of the Planes, it's alot more about tone and style then hard facts.




*goes looking for a copy of the Planescape book*

Edit: Aha!


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 6, 2006)

*Ferrix* Alright then.

*Pyrex* Ah, would've helped if I'd have posted up that link eh?


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 6, 2006)

S'ok.  My google-fu is strong.    

You may want to edit Post#1 to include the link for future reference though.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2006)

At long last...

I ditched the monk build. While more viable in personal combat, it was weaker magically (and this is meant to be a primary caster build) and used material from Complete Adventurer that might not be approved.

This character is a Favored Soul/Sorceror combination, using both divine and arcane magic spontaneously and innately. I plan on making the character a "planar mage" of sorts, with summons, planar callings, and dismissals/banishings. Spell Focus in Conjuration (and Augment Summons) and in Abjuration. -Possibly- Improved Familiar if I have the featage left over.  There will also be plenty of "blasties" mixed in, for combat fun...but with two spell lists to choose from, I have room for more utilities than spontaneous casters usually get.

Here she is so far!

[sblock]Name: Mei-Ying
Race: Human
Class: Favored Soul 5 / Sorc 5
Exp: 

Desc: Mei-Ying is a tall, stately woman of slim build and asiatic features. She is dressed in
an opalescent silk robe of fine make that obscures her form save for her head...which is bald and adorned only with a magnificent jeweled circlet that comes to three peaks and sits high on her head. A fingernail sized green stone, jade or emerald perhaps, is affixed to her forehead, just above her eyeline. Her fingernails are long and curved, and laquered in brightly colored patterns, with several ornamental rings. Her skin is usually pale, nearly white...though this is a minor magical affectation. Her natural skin tone is a perfectly normal flesh color. Her eyes are dark, but often shimmer green when she casts spells.

Str 9  -1  1
Dex 14 +2  6
Con 14 +2  6
Int 12 +1  4
Wis 16 +3  10
CHa 18 +4  13

HP 41/41
BAB +3
Melee +2
Ranged +5
Grapple +2
Init +2
Move: 30'
AC 13 (10 +2 dex +1 natural)

Will +9
Reflex +8
Fort +8

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skill points

Class Abilities
Summon Familiar
-
Deity Weapon Focus: Staff
Energy Resistance: Fire 10

Feats
1 Spell Focus: Conjuration
1 Eschew Materials
2 Harness Divinity
3 Extend Spell

Skills (16+16)
Concentration +10 (8 ranks +2 Con)
Knowledge Arcana +6 (5 ranks +1 Int)
Diplomacy +15 (8 ranks +5 Cha +2 synergy)
Sense Motive +11 (8 ranks +3 Wis)
Spellcraft +6 (3 ranks +1 Int +2 synergy)

Sorceror Spell Slots (base DC = 14)
0 6/6, 1 - 8/8, 2 - 5/5

Known
0 Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Light, Disrupt Undead, Message, Prestidigitation
1 Shield, Magic Missile, Identify, Mage Armor
2 Scorching Ray, Glitterdust

Favored Soul Spell Slots (base DC = 13)
0 6/6, 1 - 8/8, 2 - 5/5

Known
0 Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Guidence, Mending, Read Magic, Purify Food/Drink
1 Cure Light Wounds, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Bless
2 Resist Energy, Lesser Restoration, Spiritual Weapon

Equipment
Money: 100gp

Weapon:
MW Quarterstaff 1d6, +3 to hit, 600gp

Armor:
Noble's outfit, 75gp (+125gp jewelry)

Mundane Gear:
Pending

Magic
Circlet of Charisma +2, 4000
Cloak of Resistance +2, 4000
Amulet of Natural Armor +1, 2000
Handy Haversack, 2000

Familiar, 100gp
-------------------
HAWK
Tiny Magical Beast (Augmented Animal)
Hit Dice: Special (5HD) 20/20
Initiative: +3
Speed: 10 ft. (2 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
Armor Class: 20 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +5 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/–10 
Attack: Talons +8 melee (1d4–2) 
Full Attack: Talons +8 melee (1d4–2) 
Space/Reach: 2-1/2 ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link,
deliver touch spells, speak with master
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +7, Will +6 
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 6 
Skills: Listen +4, Spot +16 
Feats: Alertness, Weapon FinesseB

Background

Mei Ying is a young human, born on Arcadia and raised by the parents of her father; a stern and very traditional couple living in a small fishing village outside the jade walls of the fabulous, plane-spanning Imperial City - the seat of the Jade Emperor's throne and center of the Celestial Bureaucracy. As a youth, her days were filled with chores and toil, and lectures about keeping to her place. Questions about her parents were deflected. They were not among the living, and that was that. When she began to manifest her magic, the lectures redoubled. Your place is here, they said, you must not reach above your station; your lot in life. Save your wishes for your next life, and if you are faithful and true to your destiny now, you will advance on the Great Wheel next time. They told her of her parents then, to illustrate. Her mother had been a minor goddess of fortune; now stripped of her power and made a mere Immortal for daring to love a mortal man; an adventurer who courted her. He had been their son...now dead, and they blamed that ill-fated dalliance for it.

Mei-Ying's imagination was fired by the tale though, and while she continued to present the face of submission, in secret she practiced her powers and wondered if they came to her from the divine blood that beat in her heart.

Then, one day, the gates of the Imperial City opened, and a great mass of soldiers marched forth from inside, in full armor and painted masks. Villagers huddled in their huts until they'd gone by. No one knew why or what had happened...but Mei Ying would later count this day as the one marking the beginning of the Faction War. However, the war would not touch her, or her village, for some time yet.

Mei Ying was sixteen when the strangers came. Ragged, many wounded, they were refugees from some far off conflict, begging for food and shelter. They spoke of strange thing, exciting things. Philosophical groups erupting into mutual violence in distant worlds beyond the ordered perfection of Arcadia. A great city turning like a wheel suspended in the air over a mountain of infinite size. The planes themselves ablaze with a colossal war that rivaled the Blood War, in ferocity if not in duration. Mei-Ying's house took in one of the refugees, and though her grandparents were vigilant there were times when she and he could speak alone. It was not war stories that he spoke of, but rather of himself...his beliefs and the others that shared them. The multiverse, he explained, was defined by belief. Any thinking being had the potential to reshape reality by act of will...in theory. In practice, it was difficult to cast off the shackles of one's senses, and come to terms with the true divine self; the seed of godhood that waited in everyone. His words found purchase in Mei Ying, who had more reason than most to believe such about herself. She healed him, to show him what she meant. The power came not from worshipping a god, she explained, but from somewhere inside her. The refugee became most excited at this, and asked if he could introduce her to some others he knew. His name was Goran Able, and he was formerly of the Godsmen; now of the Mind's Eye.

The next morning, Mei Ying defied her grandparents openly for the first time. There was very little raising of voices though. They repeated their warnings, repeated the dire tale of her parents. Mei Ying pointed out that it was as great a sin to reach too low; to ignore the potential of her destiny out of fear, as it would be to overreach herself. In the end, only she could know her place, and could only find out by experimenting, and finding where the multiverse had put her. She believed that her place was in the Imperial City...where no mortal could set foot unless dead (and thus no longer mortal). She believed magic was but the first steps along a path she could follow to Immortality, and perhaps to divinity.

In the end she left, learning from Goran the basics of the Mind's Eye. He brought her to the new Factol, for approval. When Mei Ying demonstrated her abilities, and spoke of her lineage, she was accepted into the faction's ranks. She studied there for nearly two years before deciding that she was ready to seek her fate among the Planes. After research, and consulting with other, high ranking factotums, Mei Ying had decided how to proceed. She would defeat magical beings, and distill their essences...then consume them. Their power would add to her own, and expand her abilities. In time, she believed, a point of critical mass would be achieved, and her divine nature would find fuel enough to manifest directly. Thus she earned the nickname, 'Magic Eater.'

Current Contacts:
Goran - Her initial introduction to the Mind's Eye, she and Goran remain friends and often enjoy verbal sparring over minor points of disagreement.

Factotum Ungol - An ogre mage member of the Mind's Eye that she made friends with during her time there. Ungol dresses in rather nice, almost foppish garb, and wears a pair of thin-rimmed spectacles that bely his physical and magical power, as does his cultured manners and mode of speaking.

Nira Keegan - A rival at the Mind's Eye, who has long held Mei Ying's divine parentage against her, stating that it's 'the easy way out.' Crediting Mei's successes to her bloodline, and missing no opportunity to mock her failures, Nira and Mei have not yet actually come to blows...but it has been close at times. 

Yukio Kawansara - Mei Ying's best friend from the village in Arcadia. Yukio is the only one outside of Mei Ying's grandparents who knows of Mei's powers or her parentage. Anytime Mei learned a new spell, she would show it to Yukio in secret. By the time Mei Ying left the village, she and Yukio had grown apart somewhat, but were still close enough for tearful farewells.

Kuro and Chiya Hin - Mei Ying's grandparents in the Arcadian village of Shu-Ya. They are her presumed-dead father's parents, still blaming her Immortal mother's love affair for the death of their son (it is thought he sought out a fight he could not win, so he could enter the Imperial City as a soul to be reunited with her when she was forbidden to leave again after being demoted).[/sblock]


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 7, 2006)

*Shayuri*: So far so good.  Don't forget to apply your free 2nd level faction feat (see the rules in the above post or on the first page for more info)

*All*:  Seems I've forgotten to post rules for HD.  First level is maximum, and for later levels you may roll your HP on Invisible Castle  place the game title (Coils within Coils) on the note section.  Use either the roll or 1/2 your class's HD.

*edit* deleted the link to keep down bandwidth, it may now be found on the first page


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 7, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> You may want to edit Post#1 to include the link for future reference though.




It seems I already have, I snuck it under the spoiler tag for sources allowed in the first post and forgot I put it there.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 7, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> *All*:  Seems I've forgotten to post rules for HD.  First level is maximum, and for later levels you may roll your HP on Invisible Castle http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py place the game title (Coils within Coils) on the note section.  Use either the roll or 1/2 your class's HD.




So it is one or the other chosen beforehand or choose the higher of the two?


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 7, 2006)

You may attempt the roll and take the larger of the two.  

Thanks for posting your character.  looks like we're waiting for Kaf, whomever will take the caster slot, and Nonamazing..where ever he is..


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 7, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> looks like we're waiting for Kaf, whomever will take the caster slot, and Nonamazing..where ever he is..




I apologize for the delay, good sir.  I have posted my character into the Rogue's Gallery thread.  (I didn't make any changes except to the format.)


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 7, 2006)

Not a problem NA, glad to see him posted.

On Ronthias's attacks line, should his bonus for flurry of blows be +7/+7?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

Going with average.

Poor rolls: HP Roll vs. Avg of 53. (27+4d12=49)


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 7, 2006)

Just above avg. for me.  
Average of 25 (5d6+10=28)
Rogue and Shadowmancer = low HD.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 8, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just above avg. for me.
> Rogue and Shadowmancer = low HD.




Your first roll of 5 should be 6, first HD is max hp


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2006)

Mei Ying's HP: rolled

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=471423

I'll take that total, if it please the GM. 

Character sheet (on page 2 of this thread) updated with faction feat (Mind's Eye) and HP total.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 8, 2006)

HP:Coils within Coils (5d4=16) HP is 16

Character Sheet
[sblock=Estrella Mong]
Estrella Mong, Female Wu Jen Sorcerer 5/5

Alignment: Chaotic Good
Type: Humaniod 
Speed: 30 ft.
Size: Medium
Space: 5 ft.
Reach: 5 ft.

STR: 11 (+0) 3points
DEX: 14 (+2) 6points
CON: 14 (+2) 6points
INT: 18 (+4) 13points+1 level
WIS: 10 (+0) 2points
CHA: 16 (+3) 10points

HP: 4d4 + 10con =26 hp

Initiative +6 ( 4 improved initiative+2 Dex)

AC: 

Fortitude: 
Reflex: 
Will: 

Base Attack Bonus: +2

Attacks:


Spells:
Wu Jen
Level 0 (Prepared marked with an *) (4)
Dancing lights *
Flare *
Ray of Frost
Arcane Mark
Daze
Detect Magic *
Detect Posion
Detect Undead
Ghost Sound
Light
Mage Hand
Message
Open/Close
Prestidigitation
Read Magic*
Resistance

Level 1 (Prepared marked with an *) (3+1)
Elemental Burst *
Magic Missile
Obscuring Mist *
Summon Monster 1* 
Disguise Self
Accuracy
True Strike*
Iron Scarf
Smoke Ladder
Comprehend Languages
Jump

Level 2 (Prepared marked with an *) (2+1)
Bear’s Endurance
Bull’s Strength*
Fire Shuriken
Rain of Needles
Ice Knife
Ice Blast
Blur*
Invisibility
Rope Trick
Summon Monster 2*

Level 3 (Prepared marked with an *) (1+1)
Dispel Magic
Displacement
Fireball*
Thorn Skin
Haste*
Summon Monster 3

Sorcerer
Level 0 (6 per day)
Light
Touch of Fatigue
Dancing Lights
Message
Detect Magic
Mending

Level 1 (7 per day)
Mage Armor
Magic Missile
Expeditious Retreat, Swift
Ray of Clumsiness

Level 2 (5 per day)
Orb of Acid
Scorching Ray

Spell-like Abilities:

Skills:
Total Skill Points: 48


Feats:
Level 1
Level1 Human: Improved Initiative
Level 1 MetaMagic
Level 3 Energy Substitution

Sorcerer Alternate: No familiar for adding a metamagic feat with no extra time for 3+int/day (7)


Languages:
Celestial
Draconic
Elven
Dwarven
Common


Gear:


Brief Backstory:
XXXX
Appearance:
XXXX
Personality:
XXXX [/sblock]

I will fill it in soon just been busy...


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 8, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Mei Ying's HP: rolled
> 
> I'll take that total, if it please the GM.
> 
> As for the 2nd level feat...I shall update as soon as I peruse the factions. That's the link on the first page?




Lotta HP for a a caster, you'll need it    but the rolls are approved anyway.

There's a link to Planewalkers site in the first post under the spoiler tag "Sources allowed" but I can go ahead and give you a run down of the factions now:



			
				Planescape Campaign Setting Chapter 3 said:
			
		

> The Current State of the Factions
> 
> While the number of "true factions" is hotly debated - with words in the parlors of the planes, and with fists in the drinking halls - sixteen major factions remain post-Faction War. Now that the factions have been expelled, it remains to be seen whether that number will grow or shrink in time. Of the sixteen, twelve formerly held power in Sigil. New or old, all the factions have been forced to reconsider their position and purpose in the multiverse. Sigil is no longer the objective of every faction, at least for the time being. Many of the factions have been forced to look inward for the first time in centuries, questioning both their goals and their methods, as well how they fit in the rest of planar society. A synopsis of the major factions is included below:
> *The Athar* are most commonly found around the Great Spire in the Outlands, but members also travel with relative frequency to the Astral Plane. They believe the deities are unworthy of worship, and to do so reinforces their subjugation of mortals. To the Lost, deities are just incredibly powerful individuals, but are just as flawed as lesser beings and should not be idolized.
> ...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks!

Post and sheet updated!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 8, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> Your first roll of 5 should be 6, first HD is max hp




Oh yeah!  Woohoo, 3 more hp.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 8, 2006)

*Shayuri*:  Give me a run down on Mei's current relations with the rest of the cosmos; things like current location, short term ambitions, friends and contacts within The Minds Eye and within her home plane.  Has she been around the planes since before the Faction War?  (I can provide a run down of it if you need more info) if so did she belong to The Minds Eye mother factions, Godsmen or Sign of One?

Alright ladies and gents, with five out of 6 characters posted and the 6th on the way I think it's about time we moved from character creation and on to the actual game.  

*Nonamazing & ByteRynn:*  I'm assuming Ronthias and Halidon are touring the Outlands, hoping for enlightenment, do you have a particular city or location you'd prefer them to start of in once the game begins?

*Dog Moon and Kafkonia:*  Since both of you are well meaning adventurers of good alignment and independant streaks, it would make sense for both of you to be running jobs together.  If you'd rather not begin already knowing each other I can oblige the game that way as well, but the most convienant way for you two to start is commrades who've already been on several escapades together.   Any thoughts?

*Ferrix*:  Your character's location and current short term goals, if you please.


*All*:  Anything that hasn't yet set into stone on your character sheets/history is going to be fair game for plot hooks and DM interpritation by the 14th, just a fair warning  .


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 8, 2006)

I have no preference for where to be in the Outlands. Nonamazing, you care?

Truthfully, I am working on reading through Manual of the Planes and Planar Handbook, getting caught up on what is going on, and learning what is going on.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> *Ferrix*:  Your character's location and current short term goals, if you please.
> 
> *All*:  Anything that hasn't yet set into stone on your character sheets/history is going to be fair game for plot hooks and DM interpritation by the 14th, just a fair warning  .




I'll get right on it!


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 8, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Truthfully, I am working on reading through Manual of the Planes and Planar Handbook, getting caught up on what is going on, and learning what is going on.




The Manual of the Planes and Planar Handbook are both rather bland resources for the planes.  If you want a good rundown on what's going on in the Campaign you'd be better off reading the 3E planescape netbooks.  There's even a few things that supercede what's in the MotP and the Planar Handbook.  Some of these things include the way magic works on planes, which spells funciont where and which planes are on which boundries (for instance the ethereal plane touches only the elemental planes and the material, while the Astral touches only the material and the Outer Planes)  The Plane of Shadow isn't a "transeint plane" but listed under pseudo-planes as a dimension that touches all planes (the planes of time and Dream are also pseudo-planes)  It's explained here: http://www.planewalker.com/downloads/products/released.php Chapter six gives the most specific info on what's happened in the planes lately, while seven gives everything you need to know about post faction war Sigil.   Any specific questions can also be fielded my way.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2006)

Shoel, where would Magnus have a flop for his itinerant self in Sigil?  Suggestions?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 8, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> *Dog Moon and Kafkonia:*  Since both of you are well meaning adventurers of good alignment and independant streaks, it would make sense for both of you to be running jobs together.  If you'd rather not begin already knowing each other I can oblige the game that way as well, but the most convienant way for you two to start is commrades who've already been on several escapades together.   Any thoughts?




That works for me. Since they'd both have been recent visitors to the Prime, I could see them gravitating towards one another -- especially if she showed Aki any kindness. He's a friendly sort, and not too happy when humanoids run away from him screaming "midget Slaad!"


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 9, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Shoel, where would Magnus have a flop for his itinerant self in Sigil?  Suggestions?




Any of these potential patrons could provide Magnus with a residance and employment.

There are many ways for a competant cutter to be pulling for jinx in the City of Doors.  If Magnus ins't too proud he can guide the clueless to and fro across Sigil for enough to keep him in an able ale house, but I'd measure Magnus as being a fair bit over-qualified for a tout job.  

Since Faction Fever has swept the Cage every sod and blood alike have been searching Sigil and beyond for clues and research dating back to former Faction activities, a cutter that's not afraid of making as many enemies as coin can earn himself a tidy fortune by selling information between Factotums.  

Cirily, an out of favor with Arborea Eladrin who's also head honcho of the Planarists Sect is looking to hire bashers as muscle for her guild.  She's not the most noble of patrons, but a body could do alot worse.  Speaking of doing worse, Shemeska the Marauder has been known to take a keen intrest in Binders since their lore reappeared to the Planes shortly after the faction war.  (more on this later)  Employment with the Arcanaloth would be highly lucrative, though probably fataly dangerous.  

The City Gaurd, easily the most independant and new of Sigil's new powers that be, is constantly looking for a strong arm and good leader.  The gaurd lacks the idealisim of the Sons of Mercy and the heavy-handedness of the Sodkillers.  With steady employment and a good chance that there's no one intrested enough in the city guard to be pulling your strings, the City Gaurd might be of interest to those who seek a more laid back approach.

And while we're on the topic of the Sons of Mercy, chant is a few of their members have run aground in Sigil's almost palpable apathy, they've fallen from their factions good graces but still see it as their duty to upold the Martyrs cause.  To this end, they're hiring every sell sword and mercenary they can buy off of to join the Minders Guild (a front orginazation of the Sodkillers) and wreck the Brute's reputation and ambitions.  The pay is handsome, so this sort of triple-crossery mercenary work could be something for Magnus to consider as well.

A general adventurers organization can be found in the Planewalkers Guild.  The group is relatively popular and gets dicounts on magic weapons, spell componets, and other travelling gear for a small montly fee.  A good fit for independant sorts, the guild cartographs, treasure hunts, and occasionally sells themselves out as mercenaries or bodygaurds. 

-

As for place of rest, Magnus would be best off living on the road in a tavern or street then getting a home in Sigil proper.  A permanent residence ungaurded in The Cage is like leaving your favorite rat unattended in the Cat Lords personal den.  It won't be there for long, and everyone around's going to be mighty amused by it.  Possible locations could include a  (well hidden and small) but possibly lavish shanty in the slums, a modest apartment full of smog in the Lower Ward, or all the living space of a midget gnome in the Ladys and Clerks Ward.    

As another alternative, there are plenty of inns and ale-houses that'll fit Magnus for sleep.  There's at least three dozen flophouses in every ward, did you have a preferance on which ward to reside in before I offer suggestions?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 9, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> That works for me. Since they'd both have been recent visitors to the Prime, I could see them gravitating towards one another -- especially if she showed Aki any kindness. He's a friendly sort, and not too happy when humanoids run away from him screaming "midget Slaad!"




That's fine with me.  Saelya is nice, if maybe a little bit assertive.

Btw, I don't think you'd have to worry about people screaming 'midget slaad'.  Those berks on the Prime are clueless as to what a Slaad is, let alone Slaad-kin.    Ahhh, PS lingo.  Totally out of practice.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 9, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That's fine with me.  Saelya is nice, if maybe a little bit assertive.
> 
> Btw, I don't think you'd have to worry about people screaming 'midget slaad'.  Those berks on the Prime are clueless as to what a Slaad is, let alone Slaad-kin.    Ahhh, PS lingo.  Totally out of practice.





mm, feels good to be back in the groove eh?  

Anyway, intresting observation, if Shayuri makes the final addition to the group you'll be riding the very middle road of the alignment ethical line with three orderly folk and three chaotics.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 9, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> On Ronthias's attacks line, should his bonus for flurry of blows be +7/+7?




Ah, you are correct.  I believe I made a mistake.  I will certainly fix that.



			
				Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> I'm assuming Ronthias and Halidon are touring the Outlands, hoping for enlightenment, do you have a particular city or location you'd prefer them to start of in once the game begins?




Ronthias sees Halidon as being too used to city life, so he insists that the two of them travel and camp in the wilderness.  Ronthias pushes Halidon to find his own food, water, and shelter, making the entire trip into a grueling training exercise.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 9, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Ronthias sees Halidon as being too used to city life, so he insists that the two of them travel and camp in the wilderness.  Ronthias pushes Halidon to find his own food, water, and shelter, making the entire trip into a grueling training exercise.




*taps fingertips in Mister Burns impression* eeexcellent


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 10, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> Anyway, intresting observation, if Shayuri makes the final addition to the group you'll be riding the very middle road of the alignment ethical line with three orderly folk and three chaotics.




Ahhh, so we have varying alignments and varying Factions.  Could be very interesting, assuming we don't all kill each other.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2006)

Mei Ying's posted sheet has been updated!

Background and contacts added. It's on page 2, at the bottom.

Lemme know if anything's missing, and it shall be filled in post-haste!


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 10, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Mei Ying's posted sheet has been updated!
> 
> Background and contacts added. It's on page 2, at the bottom.
> 
> Lemme know if anything's missing, and it shall be filled in post-haste!




Great job on the character history and relations Shayuri.  Feel free to post Mei Ying in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 10, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Lemme know if anything's missing, and it shall be filled in post-haste!




Saw the post, thanks


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 12, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> Speaking of doing worse, Shemeska the Marauder has been known to take a keen intrest in Binders since their lore reappeared to the Planes shortly after the faction war.  (more on this later)  Employment with the Arcanaloth would be highly lucrative, though probably fataly dangerous.




Sounds like the kind of thing Magnus would be up for, the greatest test of the will and body.

Sounds like round house flops would be best then, perhaps a tavern or inn he frequents in the Merchant's Ward, somewhere out of the way but where he can get to his employer (Shemeska) without too much trouble.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 15, 2006)

And so the Game's afoot! 

My apologies for the short delay, my schedule yesterday become unexpectantly hectic.  Shayrui, once I get a current location on Mei from you I'll write up introductory post for her as well.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 15, 2006)

Are we going to be using this as the OOC thread, or are you going to create a new one?

Or is there already one created and I don't know about it?


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 15, 2006)

This threads going to be used as for OOC stuff, unless you'd prefer to use a new thread entirely?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2006)

Current location! Hee...um!

Where's the 'headquarters' of the Mind's Eye located? Knowing her point of origin will help me decide how far/long she's traveled prior to the game beginning.

If nothing else, Sigil is as good a place as any. All roads lead there, after all.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 15, 2006)

The Seekers a based in a citadel somewhere in the Outlands, I'm looking up it's actual name and nature now.

Ah, here we are, their HQ is just outside of Tir Na Og in the Outlands, they don't as yet have an actual faction Hall raised on the spot yet.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2006)

Outlands eh? That's cool...you can get anywhere from there...

I believe, given her methodical approach, she's likely to want to learn about the various planes and their most common inhabitants before actually venturing TO them. She could do that either by traveling to each Gate Town and nosing around, or if there was some central place of learning, perhaps she'd head there.

Alternatively, Sigil might be the place to go, since there's a general "truce" in effect there (so no problems with Blood War/Hells vs Heavens and so on) and interfering Powers aren't allowed. Not a safe place, but perhaps safer than the alternative, and more likely to yield results. Plus, it would provide a venue to interact with planar beings in a neutral ground, gaining firsthand experience without necessarily risking combat.

Yes...yes that makes sense. I could see her brain working that way.

Of course, she has a lot to learn about Sigil and the planes...but that's half the fun. 

So Mei-Ying can start off, a bit lost and confused in Sigil, looking for a centralized repository of knowledge and perhaps being a bit startled to find that there's not one. It's not at all like nice, orderly Arcadia.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 15, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Outlands eh? That's cool...you can get anywhere from there...
> 
> I believe, given her methodical approach, she's likely to want to learn about the various planes and their most common inhabitants before actually venturing TO them. She could do that either by traveling to each Gate Town and nosing around, or if there was some central place of learning, perhaps she'd head there.
> 
> ...




Ah, I think I have just the place.  Then again if inspiration strikes you feel free to put her up where ever you think she would most likely gravitate (The Hall of Speakers comes to mind)

--

Ferrix, I edited my last post slightly to show Shemeska's location.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow...

that letter creeps me out.  Good job Shoel.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 16, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Wow...
> 
> that letter creeps me out.  Good job Shoel.




Heh, thanks   

--

Social life schtuff and then work in the morning, I'll be back to update on Friday Afternoon, Shorah ladies and gents


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2006)

Do you need anything else from me?

I'm sure whatever idea you had will be fine. I just wanna join in.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jun 17, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Do you need anything else from me?
> 
> I'm sure whatever idea you had will be fine. I just wanna join in.




Nope, I've got everything I need from you.  The plan was to introduce you yesterday to Ronthias and Halidon, or Magnus, when they ventured into Sigi,l but it seems to be taking us longer then I expected (as I shoud've expected for a play by post anyway   )

I'm going to work this morning, but I can put you up this Saturday afternoon, my apologies for the delay.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 17, 2006)

Shoel Sweeny said:
			
		

> Nope, I've got everything I need from you.  The plan was to introduce you yesterday to Ronthias and Halidon, or Magnus, when they ventured into Sigi,l but it seems to be taking us longer then I expected (as I shoud've expected for a play by post anyway   )




I just improvised a long post to suggest how Ronthias and Haildon find a portal.  If you find it acceptable, the portal could take them to anywhere within Sigil that you wish.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2006)

Ah ha! No worries. Just making sure.


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jul 5, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I just improvised a long post to suggest how Ronthias and Haildon find a portal.  If you find it acceptable, the portal could take them to anywhere within Sigil that you wish.




That was a perfect solution na, thanks for that and the improv later at the Gymnasium/Rhys episode, looks like we should be tying everyone together wihtin the next few days.

On a seperate note, my apologies to everyone for my posting tardiness, I'm starting a new down here and things are getting hectic.  I should be back to posting at least every other day for everyone by Friday.  Ferrix will get the next portion of his Shemeska scene and then everyone will follow him, Thursday afternoon (N America Central time)  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 5, 2006)

Yay!  Been waiting


----------

